# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Աստված պատժու՞մ է

## Karina

Աստված շատ բարի է, բայց ուզում եմ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը. Աստված պատժու՞մ է թե ոչ :Smile:

----------


## Վարպետ

Կարինա ջան, որ աստվածը?

----------


## Karina

Կոնկրետ իմ Աստված Հիսուս Քրիստոսնա, ես կարծում եմ ձերն էլ :Wink:

----------


## Նարե

> Կոնկրետ իմ Աստված Հիսուս Քրիստոսնա, ես կարծում եմ ձերն էլ


Չէ, ետքան էլ տենց չի , չնայաց Քրիստոսին պաշտում ենք որպես Երրորդության մի անձ: Հա մել էլ ասեմ, այստեղ ինչքան նկատել եմ նենց ոչինչ զգալի թիվ են կազմում նաև հեթանոս հայերը :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Աստված շատ բարի է, բայց ուզում եմ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը. Աստված պատժու՞մ է թե ոչ


Աստված չի պատժում, Աստված էնքան խորհուրդ ու պատրաստի բանաձեր է տվել ճիշտ ապրելու համար, որ բավական է միայն դրանցից գոնե հիմնական կանոններին հավատարիմ մնալ ու ամեն ինչ լավ կլինի: Մնացած դեպքերում մարդը ինքն է գրկաբաց վազում դեպի փորձանքը, բայց հանդիպելուց էլ ասում է "Աստված պատժեց": Ես կասեի սատանան տարավ:

----------

Freeman (26.07.2010), may (21.01.2009), Monk (20.01.2009)

----------


## Second Chance

> Աստված շատ բարի է, բայց ուզում եմ իմանալ ձեր կարծիքը. Աստված պատժու՞մ է թե ոչ


 Աստծո ամենակարևոր որակներից է նրա արդարությունը , Նա  արդար դատավոր է, ու ամեն մեկին ճշտորեն տալիս է իր հասանելիք չափը -սակայն մենք չենք կարող ասել, երբ և ինչպես :Wink:

----------


## Նարե

> Բայց Աստծո ամենակարևոր որակներից նրա արդարութէյունը , Նա  արդար դատավոր է, ու ամեն մեկին ճշտորեն տալիս է իր հասանելիք չափը -սակայն մենք չենք կարող ասել, երբ և ինչպես


Եվ հենց այդ արդարադատությունն ու արդարությունն էէ , որ մարդիկ շատ հաճախ չեն ընբռնում և ընդունում են որպես պատիժ

----------

Ուլուանա (20.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

> Կոնկրետ իմ Աստված Հիսուս Քրիստոսնա, ես կարծում եմ ձերն էլ


Որտեղից գիտես? :Shok:

----------


## Ambrosine

> Եվ հենց այդ արդարադատությունն ու արդարությունն էէ , որ մարդիկ շատ հաճախ չեն ընբռնում և ընդունում են որպես պատիժ


Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ենք անհաջողությունների մատնվել մեր խելքից ու դա վերագրել Աստծու դատաստանին :Think:

----------


## Նարե

> Նույն հաջողությամբ կարող ենք անհաջողությունների մատնվել մեր խելքից ու դա վերագրել Աստծու դատաստանին


Ես տենց բան ասեցի, ոչ այդ դեպքում մեղավոր ենք միմիայն մենք, քանի որ մեզ  որոշ դեպքերից հետո  տրված է լավն ու վատը տարբերելու ունկությունը, և եթե չենք օգտվում , այս կամ այն կերպ տուժում ենք

----------

Monk (20.01.2009)

----------


## Karina

> Որտեղից գիտես?


Ամեն դեպքում այդպես եմ ենթադրում :Smile:

----------


## Karina

Բայց անկասկած Աստված խրատում է. Չէ՞ որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Աստված խրատում է նրանց ում սիրում է: Շատ հաճախ մարդիկ այդ խրատը հասկանում են որպես պատիժ:

----------


## Վարպետ

> Բայց անկասկած Աստված խրատում է. Չէ՞ որ Աստվածաշնչում գրված է, որ Աստված խրատում է նրանց ում սիրում է: Շատ հաճախ մարդիկ այդ խրատը հասկանում են որպես պատիժ:


Բհագավատ Գիտայում տարբեր բաներ են գրված:

----------

Apsara (20.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Ես տենց բան ասեցի, ոչ այդ դեպքում մեղավոր ենք միմիայն մենք, քանի որ մեզ  որոշ դեպքերից հետո  տրված է լավն ու վատը տարբերելու ունկությունը, և եթե չենք օգտվում , այս կամ այն կերպ տուժում ենք


իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ Աստծուն ենք վերագրում. ինչ լինում է կամ ի վերուստ էր այդպես գրված, կամ Աստված պատժեց, կամ ճակատագիր ա, կամ.... այսինքն, մեր գործողությունների մեջ մենք ինչ-որ պատճառաբանություն ենք փնտրում...

----------


## ihusik

> Բհագավատ Գիտայում տարբեր բաներ են գրված:


Այս ամենի հետ կապվա՞ծ. ի՞նչ օրինակ։ Կմեջբերե՞ս։

----------


## Վարպետ

> Այս ամենի հետ կապվա՞ծ. ի՞նչ օրինակ։ Կմեջբերե՞ս։


Չէ, կարդա :Smile:  Գաղտնի գրականություն չի :Smile:

----------


## Նարե

> իսկ ես ասում եմ, որ ամեն ինչ Աստծուն ենք վերագրում. ինչ լինում է կամ ի վերուստ էր այդպես գրված, կամ Աստված պատժեց, կամ ճակատագիր ա, կամ.... այսինքն, մեր գործողությունների մեջ մենք ինչ-որ պատճառաբանություն ենք փնտրում...


Աստղ, բայց ետեղ ինչ անբնական բան կա, եթե ես ինձ համարում եմ Քրիստոնյա, ուրեմն ինձ համար ես կարող եմ պատասխաններ գտնել Աստվածաշնչից, դրա մեջ ինչ տարօրինակ բան կա՞:Չնայած ես էլ եմ ընդունում , որ անգամ Աստվածաշունչը գրված է Սուրբ Հոգու ներշնչանքով, բայց գրվել է մարդու կողմից, և ես էլ անվեհապահորեն չեմ վստահում:

----------

Apsara (20.01.2009)

----------


## Ambrosine

> Աստղ, բայց ետեղ ինչ անբնական բան կա, եթե ես ինձ համարում եմ Քրիստոնյա, ուրեմն ինձ համար ես կարող եմ պատասխաններ գտնել Աստվածաշնչից, դրա մեջ ինչ տարօրինակ բան կա՞:Չնայած ես էլ եմ ընդունում , որ անգամ Աստվածաշունչը գրված է Սուրբ Հոգու ներշնչանքով, բայց գրվել է մարդու կողմից, և ես էլ անվեհապահորեն չեմ վստահում:


Տեսնում ես ինչքան հակասական բաներ կան? Այսինքն՝ Աստված մեզ պետք է, որ մենք մեր սխալները, մեր պարտությունները վերագրենք նրան :Think:

----------


## ihusik

> Չէ, կարդա Գաղտնի գրականություն չի


Շատ եմ կարդացել ու իմ սիրած գրքերիցա. ես գիտեի դու բան ունեիր ասելու...

Պողոս Առաքյալի թուղթը Գաղատացիներին.
6. - 7*Չխաբուէք. Աստուած չի ծաղրւում, 8որովհետեւ, ինչ որ մարդս սերմանում է, նոյնը եւ կը հնձի.* ով սերմանում է իր մարմնի համար, այդ մարմնից էլ կը հնձի ապականութիւն. իսկ ով Հոգու համար է սերմանում, այդ Հոգուց էլ կը հնձի յաւիտենական կեանք։

----------

murmushka (27.01.2009)

----------


## Նարե

> Տեսնում ես ինչքան հակասական բաներ կան? Այսինքն՝ Աստված մեզ պետք է, որ մենք մեր սխալները, մեր պարտությունները վերագրենք նրան


Ետքան էլ չէի ցանկանա օգտագործել Աստված մեզ պետք է տարբերակը, բայց սենց ասեմ , Աստված մեզ պետք է այն բանի համար, որ մեզ ցույց  տա ճիշտ  ճանապարհը և մենք  նրան լսելով այլևս չմեղանչենք, կամ չբողոքենք նրա արդարադատության դեպքում, բայց թե ինչքանով ենք նրան լսում, այդ արդեն ուրիշ հարց է

----------


## Apsara

Աստված պատժումա, Աստված սիրումա, գրելա, որոշելա բլա բլա բլա...
Եթե ուշադիր շուրջը նայեք կյանքը տիեզերքը և ավելի խորը դեպի բոլոր ուղղություններով, ապա կնկատեք, որ այս ամենը շատ լավ գրված ծրագիր է: Գործող համակարգ է, որը ունի իր կանոնները իր յուրահատկությունները ու մարդու գործած ցանկացած արարք իր պատասխանն է ստանմում, ինչ ցանես այն էլ կհնձես, Աստված ստեղծել ու քաշվել է մի կողմ, ոնց կարաք դուրս եկեք «Կյանք» կոչվող գլուխկոտրուկի միջից: Վերջում կիմանաք որն էր սխալ որը ճիշտ :Smile:  :Tongue:

----------


## Karina

իսկ ինչպե՞ս կցանկանայիր դու Apsara, որ դու ռոբոտի պես լինեիր ու Աստված քո փոխարեն ամեն բան որոշե՞ր, դու ոչինչ չձեռնարկեի՞ր :Smile:  Մենք ստեղծված ենք Աստծո պատկերով ու նմանությամբ ու ի ուրախություն ինձ որոշում կայացնելու հնարավորություն ունենք :Hands Up:

----------


## Apsara

> իսկ ինչպե՞ս կցանկանայիր դու Apsara, որ դու ռոբոտի պես լինեիր ու Աստված քո փոխարեն ամեն բան որոշե՞ր, դու ոչինչ չձեռնարկեի՞ր Մենք ստեղծված ենք Աստծո պատկերով ու նմանությամբ ու ի ուրախություն ինձ որոշում կայացնելու հնարավորություն ունենք


 :Shok:  բայց ես բողոքեցի՞, ընդհամենը նշեցի վաղուց հայտնի փաստը, :Cool:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ամեն դեպքում այդպես եմ ենթադրում


Սխալ ես ենթադրում։ Ի դեպ, ոչ քրիստոնյաները ոչ միայն հեթանոսներն են, այլև որոշ այլ կրոնների կամ ուսմունքների հետևորդներ։  :Wink: 

Քանի որ Աստծուն ես չեմ ընկալում որպես վերևներում ամպերի մեջ նստած ինչ–որ մորուքավոր պապիկի, ոչ էլ անձնավորված մեկին, այլ պատկերացնում եմ որպես բացարձակ օբյեկտիվության կրող, տիեզերական օրենքների կուռ ամբողջություն, հետևաբար «պատիժ» ձևակերպումն ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, անհեթեթ է թվում։ Ես էսպես եմ հասկանում. կա գործողություն, ու, համապատասխանաբար, կա դրա հետևանքը, այսինքն՝ ոչ մի գործողություն ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող անհետևանք անցնել–գնալ՝ լինի այն բարի, թե չար մղումներով։ Մարդը չի կարող որևէ բան անել ու խուսափել հետևանքից։ Եվ հենց այդ պատճառահետևանքային օրենքի անխափան գործելն է, որ շատերի կողմից ընկալվում է որպես Աստծո պատիժ։ Դրան պատիժ անվանելը նույնն է, ինչ մատդ մտցնես կրակի մեջ, ու վառվելով՝ համարես, որ ինչ–որ մեկը քեզ պատժեց։ Չէ, պարզապես պիտի իմանայիր, որ կրակը վառում է, վերջ։ Ընդհանրապես համարում եմ, որ «պատիժ» բառն ինքը շատ սուբյեկտիվ է, հետևաբար՝ Աստված հասկացության հետ անհամատեղելի։

----------

Jarre (20.01.2009), Վարպետ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

ՈՒլուանա -ի գրառումը ճշմարտության էլեմենտներ է պարունակում, բայց մի համ լրացում եթե կարելի է, մեր պատկերացումները այս համակարգի փոխգործակցության մասին ընդամենը մեր ընկալումներն են, իրականում շատ ավելի բարդ են։
Ինչպես մեր դասախոսն էր ասում մենք գտել ենք Աստծո դրած օրենքներին մոտ մոդել, այն դեպքում երբ բանաձևը ամենաքիչը 2 գրատախտակ լցնում էր։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Քանի որ Աստծուն ես չեմ ընկալում որպես վերևներում ամպերի մեջ նստած ինչ–որ մորուքավոր պապիկի, ոչ էլ անձնավորված մեկին, այլ պատկերացնում եմ որպես բացարձակ օբյեկտիվության կրող, տիեզերական օրենքների կուռ ամբողջություն, հետևաբար «պատիժ» ձևակերպումն ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, անհեթեթ է թվում։


ՈՒլուանա։մեր պատկերացումները Աստծո մասին. կարող ենք անվերջ  զարգացնել մարդկային փիլիսոփայությամբ։ ու ՙընկալել ՚Աստծո խոսքը ինչպես մեր սրտին է հաճելի։բայց .ամեն մի կարծիք. պետք է բերվի ավետարանի լույսի  ներքո .զննվելու։
իսկ Աստծո պատիժ. կա՜ և այդ պատիժը կայանում է նրանում.որ Աստված իր ձեռքը քաշում է մեր վրայից ։Աստծուց վախենալ. կնշանակի վախենալ. որ Աստված կարող է մեզանից ՙերես դարձնի՚ այ այդ  ժամանակ՝ սատանան. մռնչացող առյուծի պես սպասում է իր զոհին։

----------


## Ուլուանա

> ՈՒլուանա։մեր պատկերացումները Աստծո մասին. կարող ենք անվերջ  զարգացնել մարդկային փիլիսոփայությամբ։ ու ՙընկալել ՚Աստծո խոսքը ինչպես մեր սրտին է հաճելի։բայց .*ամեն մի կարծիք. պետք է բերվի ավետարանի լույսի  ներքո .զննվելու։*


Դա քե՛զ համար է այդպես։ Իսկ ինձ համար ավետարանը գուցե բնավ էլ այն «բարձրագույն ատյանը» չէ, որտեղ պիտի ցանկացած կարծիք «զննվի» ու հաստատվի կամ չհաստատվի։  :Wink: 



> ...իսկ Աստծո պատիժ. կա՜ և այդ պատիժը կայանում է նրանում.որ Աստված իր ձեռքը քաշում է մեր վրայից ։Աստծուց վախենալ. կնշանակի վախենալ. որ Աստված կարող է մեզանից ՙերես դարձնի՚ այ այդ  ժամանակ՝ սատանան. մռնչացող առյուծի պես սպասում է իր զոհին։


Հաշվի առնելով մեր պատկերացումների միջև եղած անդունդը, իմաստ չեմ տեսնում շարունակել, բայց մնում եմ իմ կարծիքին։

----------

*e}|{uka* (20.01.2009), Apsara (23.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Սխալ ես ենթադրում։ Ի դեպ, ոչ քրիստոնյաները ոչ միայն հեթանոսներն են, այլև որոշ այլ կրոնների կամ ուսմունքների հետևորդներ։ 
> 
> Քանի որ Աստծուն ես չեմ ընկալում որպես վերևներում ամպերի մեջ նստած ինչ–որ մորուքավոր պապիկի, ոչ էլ անձնավորված մեկին, այլ պատկերացնում եմ որպես բացարձակ օբյեկտիվության կրող, տիեզերական օրենքների կուռ ամբողջություն, հետևաբար «պատիժ» ձևակերպումն ինձ, ճիշտն ասած, անհեթեթ է թվում։ Ես էսպես եմ հասկանում. կա գործողություն, ու, համապատասխանաբար, կա դրա հետևանքը, այսինքն՝ ոչ մի գործողություն ոչ մի դեպքում չի կարող անհետևանք անցնել–գնալ՝ լինի այն բարի, թե չար մղումներով։ *Մարդը չի կարող որևէ բան անել ու խուսափել հետևանքից*։ Եվ հենց այդ պատճառահետևանքային օրենքի անխափան գործելն է, որ շատերի կողմից ընկալվում է որպես Աստծո պատիժ։ Դրան պատիժ անվանելը նույնն է, ինչ մատդ մտցնես կրակի մեջ, ու վառվելով՝ համարես, որ ինչ–որ մեկը քեզ պատժեց։ Չէ, պարզապես պիտի իմանայիր, որ կրակը վառում է, վերջ։ Ընդհանրապես համարում եմ, որ «պատիժ» բառն ինքը շատ սուբյեկտիվ է, հետևաբար՝ Աստված հասկացության հետ անհամատեղելի։


Ուլուանա, ի՞նչ գիտես թե չի կարող:  :Smile: 
Քի՞չ է պատահում, որ մարդասպանը մնում է ազատության մեջ ու վայելում կյանքը առանց որևէ պատժի, իսկ անմեղ մարդը կործանվում բանտում` չարած բանի համար: 

Թե՞ դու ի նկատի ունեիր պատիժը, որ մարդ ենթադրաբար կրում է մահվանից հետո  :Think:

----------

Ներսես_AM (21.01.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ուլուանա, ի՞նչ գիտես թե չի կարող: 
> Քի՞չ է պատահում, որ մարդասպանը մնում է ազատության մեջ ու վայելում կյանքը առանց որևէ պատժի, իսկ անմեղ մարդը կործանվում բանտում` չարած բանի համար: 
> 
> Թե՞ դու ի նկատի ունեիր պատիժը, որ մարդ ենթադրաբար կրում է մահվանից հետո


Չէ, ուղղակի ես հետևանք հասկացությունն ավելի լայն իմաստով եմ դիտարկում։ Այո, շատ դեպքերում մարդ իր արածի համար ուղղակիորեն պատասխան չի տալիս, այսինքն՝ ոչ միշտ է գործում հետևանքի «այստեղ և հիմա» տարբերակը, բայց, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, վաղ թե ուշ գործում է, անխուսափելիորեն։ Տեսակետս ավելի պարզ դարձնելու համար ավելացնեմ, որ «ոչ այստեղ»–ն ու «ոչ հիմա»–ն կարող է նշանակել նաև «ո՛չ այս կյանքում»։ Այնուամենայնիվ, շատ գործողությունների հետևանքներ հենց այս կյանքում էլ արդեն երևում են, պարզապես մենք ոչ միշտ ենք այդ կապը տեսնում։ Օրինակ, մարդը սպանում է ինչ–որ մեկին, ու էդ պահին առանց պատժի մնում, բայց հետո մեռնում է ծանր հիվանդությունից երկար տառապելով, կամ այլ փորձանքի կամ տառապանքի է ենթարկվում, այսինքն՝ նրա արած հանցանքը վաղ թե ուշ փոխհատուցվելու է այսպես թե այնպես, ուղղակի դա երբեմն այնպիսի ժամանակ ու այնպիսի հանգամանքներում կարող է տեղի ունենալ, որ կողքից նայելու դեպքում պատճառահետևանքային կապը տեսնելը կարող է այնքան էլ հեշտ չլինել, բայց այն, այնուամենայնիվ, միշտ կա։ Սա ուղղակի պարզունակ օրինակ էր՝ ասածս լուսաբանելու համար։

----------


## may

> Աստծո ամենակարևոր որակներից է նրա արդարությունը , Նա  արդար դատավոր է, ու ամեն մեկին ճշտորեն տալիս է իր հասանելիք չափը -սակայն մենք չենք կարող ասել, երբ և ինչպես


Այո. :Hands Up: 
Շարականն ասում է. /Տեր/ Արդարությամբ մի դատեսցե, այլ գթությամբ քո քավեսցե

----------

Monk (21.01.2009), murmushka (27.01.2009)

----------


## may

> իսկ Աստծո պատիժ. կա՜ և այդ պատիժը կայանում է նրանում.որ Աստված իր ձեռքը քաշում է մեր վրայից ։Աստծուց վախենալ. կնշանակի վախենալ. որ Աստված կարող է մեզանից ՙերես դարձնի՚ այ այդ  ժամանակ՝ սատանան. մռնչացող առյուծի պես սպասում է իր զոհին։


Իսկ կարող ենք ասել, որ ոչ թե Աստված է իր ձեռքը քաշում մեր վրայից, այլ մենք ենք հեռանում Աստծուց և <<վայելում>> այդ հեռանալու հետևանքները?

Հիշենք Անառակ որդու առակը Ավ. Ղուկասի գլ. 15, 11-32

----------

century (21.01.2009), Second Chance (21.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Չէ, ուղղակի ես հետևանք հասկացությունն ավելի լայն իմաստով եմ դիտարկում։ Այո, շատ դեպքերում մարդ իր արածի համար ուղղակիորեն պատասխան չի տալիս, այսինքն՝ ոչ միշտ է գործում հետևանքի «այստեղ և հիմա» տարբերակը, բայց, իմ խորին համոզմամբ, վաղ թե ուշ գործում է, անխուսափելիորեն։ Տեսակետս ավելի պարզ դարձնելու համար ավելացնեմ, որ «ոչ այստեղ»–ն ու «ոչ հիմա»–ն կարող է նշանակել նաև «ո՛չ այս կյանքում»։ *Այնուամենայնիվ, շատ գործողությունների հետևանքներ հենց այս կյանքում էլ արդեն երևում են, պարզապես մենք ոչ միշտ ենք այդ կապը տեսնում։* Օրինակ, մարդը սպանում է ինչ–որ մեկին, ու էդ պահին առանց պատժի մնում, բայց հետո մեռնում է ծանր հիվանդությունից երկար տառապելով, կամ այլ փորձանքի կամ տառապանքի է ենթարկվում, այսինքն՝ նրա արած հանցանքը վաղ թե ուշ փոխհատուցվելու է այսպես թե այնպես, ուղղակի դա երբեմն այնպիսի ժամանակ ու այնպիսի հանգամանքներում կարող է տեղի ունենալ, որ կողքից նայելու դեպքում պատճառահետևանքային կապը տեսնելը կարող է այնքան էլ հեշտ չլինել, բայց այն, 
> այնուամենայնիվ, միշտ կա։ Սա ուղղակի պարզունակ օրինակ էր՝ ասածս լուսաբանելու համար։


Ես էսպես եմ հասկանում. եթե ինչ-որ բան կա, որը ոչ-ոք չի տեսնում, չի իմանում դրա գոյության մասին, ապա այն գոյություն չունի: Նույնն էլ կարող եմ ասել այս դեպքում: Շատ ենք հանդիպել, որ մարդ իր արած մեղքի համար պատժվել է մեկ այլ մարդու կամ կենդանու կողմից: Ուրիշ պատժի դեպք ինձ ճիշտն ասած չի հանդիպել:  :Smile: 

Որ ասում ես մարդասպանը "հետո մեռնում է ծանր հիվանդությունից երկար տառապելով", սա դեռ օրինակ չէր: Քանզի նույն կերպ կարող է մահանալ և անմեղ մարդը: Քի՞չ անմեղ երեխաներ են զոհվում համաճարակներից: Կապ չեմ տեսնում հանցանք գործելու ու հետո ծանր հիվանդությունից մահանալու մեջ:  :Wink: 

Ուլուանա, ընդհանուր առմամբ ես հասկանում եմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես. *չկա գործողություն առանց հետևանքի*: Համամիտ եմ այս մտքի հետ: Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ պարտադիր չի, որ այդ հետևանքը պատիժ լինի մեղավորի համար, կամ էլ նրան ինչ-որ վնաս հասցնի: Օրինակ ես ջարդում եմ մեկի ավտոմեքենան, մյուս օրը տերը հայտնաբերում է, որ զրկվել է մեքենայից, մեքնենա նետում են աղբարկղ, սա է հետևանքը, բայց հեչ *պարտադիր չի* որ էդ ընթացքում ինձ ինչ-որ մի վնաս հասցնեն, թեկուզ և հաջորդ կյանքում: Համամիտ չե՞ս  :Smile:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Ես էսպես եմ հասկանում. եթե ինչ-որ բան կա, որը ոչ-ոք չի տեսնում, չի իմանում դրա գոյության մասին, ապա այն գոյություն չունի: Նույնն էլ կարող եմ ասել այս դեպքում:


Իսկ ո՞նց ես իմանում՝ ոչ ոք չի իմացել, թե ինչ–որ մեկը կամ գուցե շատերն իմացել են։ Եթե քեզ հայտնի չի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նման բան չի եղել։ 



> Շատ ենք հանդիպել, որ մարդ իր արած մեղքի համար պատժվել է մեկ այլ մարդու կամ կենդանու կողմից: Ուրիշ պատժի դեպք ինձ ճիշտն ասած չի հանդիպել: 
> Որ ասում ես մարդասպանը "հետո մեռնում է ծանր հիվանդությունից երկար տառապելով", սա դեռ օրինակ չէր: Քանզի նույն կերպ կարող է մահանալ և անմեղ մարդը: Քի՞չ անմեղ երեխաներ են զոհվում համաճարակներից: Կապ չեմ տեսնում հանցանք գործելու ու հետո ծանր հիվանդությունից մահանալու մեջ:


Իսկ մի՞թե ես ասացի, թե նման դեպքերում ուղղակի կապ է լինում գործողության ու դրա հետևանքի միջև։ Պարզ է, որ կապը շատ դեպքերում ուղղակի չի լինում։ Լավ, փորձեմ ավելի պատկերավոր բացատրել. երբ մարդ ինչ–որ գործողություն է անում, որը վնասում է մեկ ուրիշին, այդ ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է, պահպանվում է, ու վաղ թե ուշ ինչ–որ կերպ անդրադառնալու է այդ մարդու վրա։ Նույնը վերաբերում է նաև դրական գործողություններին։




> Ուլուանա, ընդհանուր առմամբ ես հասկանում եմ ինչ ի նկատի ունես. *չկա գործողություն առանց հետևանքի*: Համամիտ եմ այս մտքի հետ: Ուղղակի կարծում եմ, որ պարտադիր չի, որ այդ հետևանքը պատիժ լինի մեղավորի համար, կամ էլ նրան ինչ-որ վնաս հասցնի: Օրինակ ես ջարդում եմ մեկի ավտոմեքենան, մյուս օրը տերը հայտնաբերում է, որ զրկվել է մեքենայից, մեքնենա նետում են աղբարկղ, սա է հետևանքը, բայց հեչ *պարտադիր չի* որ էդ ընթացքում ինձ ինչ-որ մի վնաս հասցնեն, թեկուզ և հաջորդ կյանքում: Համամիտ չե՞ս


Վերևում արդեն ասացի, որ հետևանք ասելով ես տվյալ գործողության զուտ ուղղակի հետևանքը նկատի չունեմ, այլ այն ինֆորմացիան, որը, տիեզերքում պահպանվելով, վաղ թե ուշ բումերանգի պես վերադառնում է գործողությունը կատարողին։

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ կարող ենք ասել, որ ոչ թե Աստված է իր ձեռքը քաշում մեր վրայից, այլ մենք ենք հեռանում Աստծուց և <<վայելում>> այդ հեռանալու հետևանքները?
> 
> Հիշենք Անառակ որդու առակը Ավ. Ղուկասի գլ. 15, 11-32


այո միանշանակ ։այս տարբերակը առավել ընդունելի է ։ բայց   հավատքին մոտ կանգնածներին է  հասու ։
առաջին տարբերակով փորձում էի ավելի հասկանալի լինել։ բայց ավաղ......

----------


## century

Աստված երբեմն էլ պատժում է մարդու իր արած մեղքերի համար սիրող հոր պես որպիսի այդ մարդը դարձի գա, Անառակ որդու օրինակը շատ հստակ էր բերված  :Smile:  Այնպես որ այս կյանքում ինչքան էլ աստված մարդուն պատժի վերջը կների եթե տվյալ մարդը մեղանչի ու դարձի գա, իսկ չմեղանչած մարդուն մահից հետո փրկություն չկա ցավոք սրտի:

----------


## Dorian

Աստծո կողմից «պատժվելը» կարելի է պարզապես խղճի խայթ անվանել: Մարդը որևէ անթույլատրելի արարք է կատարում և սկսում իրեն մեղավոր զգալ: Դա էլ բերում է իրեն դեպրեսիվ, հոգեպես անկայուն վիճակի, հազար ու մի փոձանքի պատճառ դառնում: Եթե մարդիկ չհավատան, որ կպատժվեն, չեն էլ պատժվի: Եթե Աստված պատժող լիներ, մարդկության մեծամասնությունը հիմա կխորովվեր դժոխքի կրակներում: Բայց չէ: Նայեք ձեր շուրջ: Անպատիժ հանցագործներ, անօրեն ու անարդար իշխանավորներ ու նաև մարդիկ, որոնք պատրաստ են ցածրացնել այդ նույն Աստծուն ... Ես հավատում եմ Աստված գաղափարին: Եթե հավատում եք Աստծուն, հավատացեք, որ մեծ է նրա սերը ձեր հանդեպ ու կներվեն ցանկացած մեղքեր: Մեծ սերը պարտավորեցնում է ու Աստված հաստատ կիմանա(ր) էդ մասին:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> *Իսկ ո՞նց ես իմանում*՝ ոչ ոք չի իմացել, թե ինչ–որ մեկը կամ գուցե շատերն իմացել են։ Եթե քեզ հայտնի չի, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ նման բան չի եղել։





> Իսկ մի՞թե ես ասացի, թե նման դեպքերում ուղղակի կապ է լինում գործողության ու դրա հետևանքի միջև։ Պարզ է, որ կապը շատ դեպքերում ուղղակի չի լինում։ Լավ, փորձեմ ավելի պատկերավոր բացատրել. երբ մարդ ինչ–որ գործողություն է անում, որը վնասում է մեկ ուրիշին, *այդ ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է*, պահպանվում է, ու վաղ թե ուշ ինչ–որ կերպ անդրադառնալու է այդ մարդու վրա։ Նույնը վերաբերում է նաև դրական գործողություններին։


Հիմնականում ոչ մի կերպ:  :Smile: 
Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե դու ո՞րտեղից գիտես, որ այդ ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է, կամ ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է»  :Xeloq: 
Ես ավելի շուտ կհավատամ, որ Աստված մորուքավոր ծերունի է՝ նստած ամպերին, քան որ այդ ամեն-ինչը պահվում է տիեզերքում ու հետո անդրադառնում է մարդու վրա…  :Smile: 




> Վերևում արդեն ասացի, որ հետևանք ասելով ես տվյալ գործողության զուտ ուղղակի հետևանքը նկատի չունեմ, այլ այն ինֆորմացիան, որը, տիեզերքում պահպանվելով, վաղ թե ուշ բումերանգի պես վերադառնում է գործողությունը կատարողին։


Ինչ-որ դեպքերում շատ վատ է աշխատում էդ «բումերանգ»-ը, որոշ դեպքերում էլ ընդհանրապես չի աշխատում:  :Wink: 


Հ.Գ. Քվանտային Մեխանիկան ասում է, որը էլեկտրոնը չունի որոշակի սպին մինչև այն չչափես, ու ընդհանրապես ոչինչ գոյություն չունի մինչև այն «չչափես»: Օրինակ. շատերը ասում են այլմոլորակային գոյություն ունի, ոմանք էլ՝ որ գոյություն չունի: Ո՞րն է ճիշտը  :Think:  Իսկ ճիշտը կայանում է նրանում, որ ոչ մի այլմոլորակային էլ գոյություն չունի քանի դեռ նրանց մասին տեղեկություն չունենք: Նրանք գոյություն ունեն միմիայն մեր երևակայության մեջ  :Wink:

----------

Կտրուկ (21.01.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Հիմնականում ոչ մի կերպ: 
> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե դու ո՞րտեղից գիտես, որ այդ ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է, կամ ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է» 
> Ես ավելի շուտ կհավատամ, որ Աստված մորուքավոր ծերունի է՝ նստած ամպերին, քան որ այդ ամեն-ինչը պահվում է տիեզերքում ու հետո անդրադառնում է մարդու վրա… 
> 
> 
> 
> Ինչ-որ դեպքերում շատ վատ է աշխատում էդ «բումերանգ»-ը, որոշ դեպքերում էլ ընդհանրապես չի աշխատում: 
> 
> 
> Հ.Գ. Քվանտային Մեխանիկան ասում է, որը էլեկտրոնը չունի որոշակի սպին մինչև այն չչափես, ու ընդհանրապես ոչինչ գոյություն չունի մինչև այն «չչափես»: Օրինակ. շատերը ասում են այլմոլորակային գոյություն ունի, ոմանք էլ՝ որ գոյություն չունի: Ո՞րն է ճիշտը  Իսկ ճիշտը կայանում է նրանում, որ ոչ մի այլմոլորակային էլ գոյություն չունի քանի դեռ նրանց մասին տեղեկություն չունենք: Նրանք գոյություն ունեն միմիայն մեր երևակայության մեջ


Ո՞վ տեղեկություն չունի։ Դու՞։ Քեզնո՞վ պիտի չափենք։ 
Քո բոլոր ասածները կարելի է համառոտ ձևակերպել այսպես. «Այն ամենը ինչ ես չգիտեմ/ինձ հայտնի չէ, սուտ է»։ Իսկ նման մտքից հետո իմաստ չեմ տեսնում ընդհանրապես խոսակցությունը շարունակելու։ Ինչ–որ տեղ մեկուսացած ապրող վայրի ցեղերի համար էլ մենք գոյություն չունենք։ Հետո՞։

----------

Սելավի (21.01.2009)

----------


## ihusik

Մեկ անգամ ևս տեղադնեմ այս հատվածն. երևի չի նկատվել. :Wink: 

Պողոս Առաքյալի թուղթը Գաղատացիներին.
6. - 7*Չխաբուէք. Աստուած չի ծաղրւում, 8որովհետեւ, ինչ որ մարդս սերմանում է, նոյնը եւ կը հնձի.*

Պարզ երևում է, որ Աստված մեղք չունի ինչ մեր հետ կատարվումա :Smile: 
Աստված մեղք չունի - ինչ անկապ բան խոսացի :LOL:

----------


## may

> Այնպես որ այս կյանքում ինչքան էլ աստված մարդուն պատժի վերջը կների եթե տվյալ մարդը մեղանչի ու դարձի գա, իսկ չմեղանչած մարդուն մահից հետո փրկություն չկա ցավոք սրտի:


 :Hands Up:  Այո, բայց ոչ թե մեղանչել (=մեղք գործել), այլ զղջալ և ապաշխարել :Wink:

----------

century (21.01.2009), Monk (21.01.2009), Հայկօ (21.01.2009)

----------


## century

> Աստված երբեմն էլ պատժում է մարդու իր արած մեղքերի համար սիրող հոր պես որպիսի այդ մարդը դարձի գա, Անառակ որդու օրինակը շատ հստակ էր բերված  Այնպես որ այս կյանքում ինչքան էլ աստված մարդուն պատժի վերջը կների եթե տվյալ մարդը մեղանչի ու դարձի գա, իսկ չմեղանչած մարդուն մահից հետո փրկություն չկա ցավոք սրտի:


Կներեք մտքիս խառնվել էր, ուղղում եմ գրածս:

Աստված երբեմն էլ պատժում է մարդու իր արած մեղքերի համար սիրող հոր պես որպիսի այդ մարդը դարձի գա, Անառակ որդու օրինակը շատ հստակ էր բերված  :Smile:  Այնպես որ այս կյանքում ինչքան էլ աստված մարդուն պատժի վերջը կների եթե տվյալ մարդը մեղքից ետ դառնա և ապաշխարհի դարձի գալով, իսկ մեղքը մարդուն մահվան է տանում:

----------

may (21.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Աստված փրկում է, պատժում է սատանան :
Կամ հոքնում է փրկելուց և այդ ժամանակ նորից պատժում է սատանան:

----------


## Սելավի

Աստված  երբեք  չի  պատժում  նա  վարվում  է  համապատասխանաբար:

----------

Dorian (22.01.2009)

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Աստված փրկում է, պատժում է սատանան :
> Կամ հոքնում է փրկելուց և այդ ժամանակ նորից պատժում է սատանան:


Փաստորեն, Աստված կարող է նաև հոգնե՞լ։  :Shok:   :LOL:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ուրեմն մարտի 1-ի անմեղ զոհերը հաստատ մի *մահացու մեղք* են գործել, աստված էլ Ռոբերտին ու մենթերին ուղղարկել է որ պատժեն… ես չգիտեի որ դրանք աստծո կամքն են կատարում… լավ լոգիկա է չէ՞

վաղը-մյուս-օր որ ձեղ էլ էլէկտրաշոկով պարալիզացնեն կամ էն տղի նման դեմքիդ կրակեն, չանհանգստանաք, հաստատ մի բան արել եք անողն էլ աստծո կամքն է կատարել

----------

Ambrosine (21.01.2009), Լ.յ.ո.վ. (22.01.2009), Հրատացի (21.01.2009)

----------


## Anna71

Այո, սիրելիս, Աստված սեր է, նա չի պատժում, այլ առիթ է տալիս մեզ, որպեսզի ավելի ճանաչենք իրեն, իր սրբությունը:

----------

century (21.01.2009)

----------


## Մեղապարտ

> Փաստորեն, Աստված կարող է նաև հոգնե՞լ։


Այնել ինչպես ,6000 տարի առաջ հայերից հիմա էլ հրեաներից , :LOL: 
Եթե այսպես շարունակվի կարող է  հրաժարական տալ և նորից կառավարումը հանձնի Արարչին: :Cool:

----------


## Second Chance

> Այնել ինչպես ,6000 տարի առաջ հայերից հիմա էլ հրեաներից ,
> Եթե այսպես շարունակվի կարող է  հրաժարական տալ և նորից կառավարումը հանձնի Արարչին:


Իսկ այս քո պնդումը  կոնկրետ ո՞ր փիլիսոփայական ուղղվածությանն է պատկանում:

----------


## Karina

Բավական է մեր կատարած մեղքերի ու սխալների համար մեղադրենք Աստծուն: Ադամն էլ էր փորձում իր անհնազանդության մեջ Աստծուն մեղադրել: "Այն կինը, որին դու տվեցիր…": Բայց չէ՞ որ Ադամը պատժվեց իր իսկ սխալի համար, որի համար Աստված նախազգուշացրել էր, որ հենց ուտելու օրն էլ կմահանա:  Նույնը կատարվում է հիմա: Աստված Իր Խոսքում մեզ նախազգուշացնում է, որ մեղքի վարձքը մահն է: Իսկ մեղքերը գաղտնի չեն գրված, ով ուզում է կարող է կարդալ դրանք ու ատել դրանք այնպես ինչպես Աստված է ատում:

----------


## Hrayr

Թույլ տվեք ավելացնել..... Աստված չէ որ պատժում է մեզ, իսկ առհասարակ դա պատիժ չէ... Մենք ինքներս ենք ընտրում պատիժ կոչվածը....... Հովհանու 3 գլխում պարզ խոսում է այս մասին։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Ո՞վ տեղեկություն չունի։ Դու՞։ Քեզնո՞վ պիտի չափենք։


1. Կարելի է մտածել թե դու ունես  :LOL: 
2. Ես գործիք չեմ որ ինձնով ինչ-որ բան չափեք: Ես «չափել» ասելով ի նկատի ունեի ինչ-որ հավաստի տեղեկություն ստանալ տվյալ առարկաի/երևույթի մասին  :Smile: 




> Քո բոլոր ասածները կարելի է համառոտ ձևակերպել այսպես. «Այն ամենը ինչ ես չգիտեմ/ինձ հայտնի չէ, սուտ է»։ Իսկ նման մտքից հետո իմաստ չեմ տեսնում ընդհանրապես խոսակցությունը շարունակելու։ Ինչ–որ տեղ մեկուսացած ապրող վայրի ցեղերի համար էլ մենք գոյություն չունենք։ Հետո՞։


Ոչ: Ես ամենևին էլ դա ի նկատի չունեի:
Ընդամենը պնդում էի, որ եթե ինչ-որ մի բանի մասին մենք (Այո, ՄԵՆՔ և ոչ թե` միայն ԵՍ) հավաստի տեղեկություն չունենք, ապա այն գոյություն ունի միմիայն մեր երևակայությունում: Այ օրինակ դու խոսեցիր տիեզերքում ինֆորմացիա պահվելու մասին, բայց այդպես էլ խուսափեցիր հարցիս պատասխանելուց`




> Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե դու ո՞րտեղից գիտես, որ այդ ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է, կամ ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է»


Հ.Գ. Ուլուանա ջան, եթե գտնում ես, որ խոսակցությունը շարունակելն անիմաստ է՝ ոչ մեկ քեզ չի պարտադրում այն շարունակել  :Wink:

----------

Հրատացի (21.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Աստված փրկում է, պատժում է սատանան :
> Կամ հոքնում է փրկելուց և այդ ժամանակ նորից պատժում է սատանան:


Ու ո՞վ ա Սատանային նման լիազորություններ տվել: Չլինի՞ արդեն Աստծո պատիժների գծով տեղակալն ա:  :Tongue:

----------

Apsara (23.01.2009)

----------


## Dorian

> Այնել ինչպես ,6000 տարի առաջ հայերից հիմա էլ հրեաներից ,


Տեսնես ադրբեջանցիներից ու ռուսական գազից մի օր կհոգնի...




> Եթե այսպես շարունակվի կարող է  հրաժարական տալ և նորից կառավարումը հանձնի Արարչին:


Փաստորեն Աստված Արարչի կամակատարն է: Երկու տարբեր գաղափարնե՞ր են հա: Առաջին անգամ եմ լսում ու ճիշտն ասած... բլթ:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> 1. Կարելի է մտածել թե դու ունես 
> 2. Ես գործիք չեմ որ ինձնով ինչ-որ բան չափեք: Ես «չափել» ասելով ի նկատի ունեի ինչ-որ հավաստի տեղեկություն ստանալ տվյալ առարկաի/երևույթի մասին


Համենայնդեպս, երբ մեկն ինձ ասում է մի բան, որն ինձ հայտնի չէ, ես չեմ շտապում այն որակել որպես այդ մարդու կամ գուցե շատերի երևակայության արգասիք, ինչ է, թե դեռ անձամբ չեմ համոզվել, որ այդպես է։ Միշտ է կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կիմանան ինչ–որ բաներ, որոնք ես, ինչպես նաև ուրիշ շատ–շատերը դեռ չգիտենք։  :Wink: 





> ...Ընդամենը պնդում էի, որ եթե ինչ-որ մի բանի մասին մենք (*Այո, ՄԵՆՔ և ոչ թե` միայն ԵՍ*) հավաստի տեղեկություն չունենք, ապա այն գոյություն ունի միմիայն մեր երևակայությունում:


Հետաքրքիր է՝ այդ «ՄԵՆՔ»–ի մեջ ովքե՞ր են մտնում։ Ինչևէ, ովքեր էլ որ մտնեն, նրանք ընդամենը ինչ–որ տոկոս են կազմում ԲՈԼՈՐԻ մեջ։ Այնպես որ դա հիմք չի պնդելու համար, որ եթե ԴՈՒՔ չգիտեք, ուրեմն այդպիսի բան չկա։




> Այ օրինակ դու խոսեցիր տիեզերքում ինֆորմացիա պահվելու մասին, բայց այդպես էլ խուսափեցիր հարցիս պատասխանելուց`
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Շատ հետաքրքիր է, թե դու ո՞րտեղից գիտես, որ այդ ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է, կամ ընդհանրապես ի՞նչ է նշանակում «ինֆորմացիան տիեզերքում մնում է»


Ամեն ինչ չի, որ արդեն գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, ու ես չեմ կարող փաստացի ապացույցներ մատնանշել։ Բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ այդպես է (ավելին՝ իրականում հաստատ գիտեմ, որ այդպես է. թող շատ ինքնավստահ չհնչի), քանի որ կյանքում ամեն պահի միմիայն համոզվում եմ դրանում, որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ թվա դա շատերին։ Ինձ համար դա աքսիոմ է, որն ապացուցման կարիք չունի։  :Smile:  Իսկ թե դու ինչքանով կհավատաս դրան՝ քո գործն է։ Ես ընդամենը իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտում։ Բնականաբար, ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում՝ ինչին հավատա, ինչին թերահավատությամբ վերաբերվի կամ ընդհանրապես ժխտի։ Ուղղակի ինքս հակված չեմ ցանկացած ինձ ոչ հայտնի կամ դեռևս չապացուցված տեղեկություն ժխտելուն, նույնիսկ եթե այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, ու, չգիտես ինչու, ակամա նույնն ակնկալում եմ դիմացինից, բայց դե, իհարկե, դա ընդամենը իմ միամիտ ակնկալիքն է։

----------

Սելավի (22.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես էսպես եմ հասկանում. եթե ինչ-որ բան կա, որը ոչ-ոք չի տեսնում, չի իմանում դրա գոյության մասին, ապա այն գոյություն չունի:


Լյով  ջան  դու  գրավիտներ, մագնիսական  դաշտ,  քամի, ռադիոհաճախականություն, տեսնում  է՞ս:  Հիմա  որ  քո  հեռախոսից  մեկին  բլութութի  միջոցով  նկար  էս  տալիս  կամ  երաժշտություն,  դու  էդ  նկարը,  կամ  նոտաները  տեսնում  էս  օդով    գնալուց,  չէս  տեսնում  չէ՞,  բայց    էդ  հո  չի  նշանակում  որ  դրանք  չգնացին:

Նույն  ձև  էլ    ինֆորմացիան,  ցանկացած  ինֆորմացիա  մնումա  տիեզերքում,  բայց  մենք  չենք  տեսնում,  ես  կարող  եմ  բացատրել  թե  դա  ինչպեսա  լինում  և  ինչի  շնորհիվ,  բայց  վախենում  եմ  որ  քո  մտահորիզոնի  ըմբռնումներից  շատ  հեռու  կգնամ,  և  քանի  որ  մարդկային  ուղեղը  մտնումա  հակասությունների  մեջ  իր  չտեսածի  չիմացածի  շուրջ,  ստեղծելով  հզոր  պատնեշ  նորի  և  դեռ  չապացուցված  բաների  վերաբերյալ,  ապա  ինձ  թվումա  դեռ  ժամանակավրեպա  դրանց   մասին  խոսալը,  որովհետև  դա  քեզ  համար  անհեթեթություն  կլինի, որովհետև  արդեն  երևումա  նախապաշարումիցդ  որ  դու  անգամ  պատրաստ  չես  լսելու  մի  բան,  որից  տեղեկություն  չունես,  թյուր  կարծիք  ձևավորելով   ներքուստ  քո  ինտելեկտուալության  շնորհիվ,  որ  եթե  դու  դա  չգիտես  ուրեմ  նշանակումա  այդպիսի  բան  չկա:
Հավաստիացնում  եմ   թանկագին  Լյով,  ոչ  թե  միայն    ինֆորմացիան  է  պահպանվում  տիեզերքում,  այլ  նաև  քո  ստեղծած  էնէրգիան  է  պահպանվում  երկիր  մոլորակում:  
Դու  դեռ  չգիտես,  որ  դու   ընդհամենը  մեկին  սիրելով  ինչ  մեծ  գործ  էս  անում  ամբողջ  տիեզերքի   և  համայն  մարդկության  համար:

----------

The_only_one (24.01.2009), Կտրուկ (22.01.2009)

----------


## Hrayr

Թույլ տվեք ավելացնել...
Ինֆորմացիան դա մեր իմացած 1 երի ու 0 ների շարքը չէ, իսկ տիեզերքը աշխարհագրության դասընթացից անցած տիեզերքի մասին չէ խոսքը, դրանք ընդամենը իրական տիեզերքի ու ինֆորմացիայի շուքն է որը մարդը կարողացել է ձեռք բերել...

Այնտեղ ամեն բան այլ կերպ է... Դրա համար պետք չէ զոռ տալ ուղեղներին, միևնույնն է հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ...

----------

Կտրուկ (23.01.2009)

----------


## Apsara

> Աստված երբեմն էլ պատժում է մարդու իր արած մեղքերի համար սիրող հոր պես որպիսի այդ մարդը դարձի գա, Անառակ որդու օրինակը շատ հստակ էր բերված  Այնպես որ այս կյանքում ինչքան էլ աստված մարդուն պատժի վերջը կների եթե տվյալ մարդը *մեղանչի ու դարձի գա*, իսկ չմեղանչած մարդուն մահից հետո փրկություն չկա ցավոք սրտի:


Կներեք իհարկե լեզվաբանակն ակնարկի համար, բայց եթե այս թեմաներում այսպես կրքոտ բանավիճում եք գոնե իմացեք, որ մեղանչել նշանակում է մեզղք գործել, իսկ Ձեր նշած մեղանչելու իմաստը իր մեջ կրում է ապաշխարել բառը :Cool: 

Պիտի նշեմ, որ ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի հետ, ես երբեք չէի կարողանա նման հասկանալի ձևով բացատրել իմ տեսանկյունը :Smile:

----------

Hrayr (23.01.2009)

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Համենայնդեպս, երբ մեկն ինձ ասում է մի բան, որն ինձ հայտնի չէ, ես չեմ շտապում այն որակել որպես այդ մարդու կամ գուցե շատերի երևակայության արգասիք, ինչ է, թե դեռ անձամբ չեմ համոզվել, որ այդպես է։ Միշտ է կլինեն մարդիկ, ովքեր կիմանան ինչ–որ բաներ, որոնք ես, ինչպես նաև ուրիշ շատ–շատերը դեռ չգիտենք։


Միթե՞ դու ինձ "ինչ-որ մի բան" էիր ասել, որը ես պիտակեցի որպես քո երևակայության արդյունք: Հիշում եմ խոսեցիր այն մասին, որ ինֆորմացիան պահվում է տիեզերքում, ես էլ ցանկացա իմանալ թե դա ինչ "նորություն" է, որի մասին ես բացարձակապես տեղեկություն չունեմ :Smile: 
Ու ահա (թեկուզ և ուշացած) տեսնում եմ քո պատասխանը իմ հարցին: Փորձեմ վերլուծել այն  :Smile: 




> Ամեն ինչ չի, որ արդեն գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, ու ես չեմ կարող փաստացի ապացույցներ մատնանշել։


ՕՔ, իմ կարծիքով մեզանից`մարդկանցից (լինի գիտնական, թե բանաստեղծ), ոչ ոք էլ չի կարող ապացուցել սա:



> Բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ այդպես է (ավելին՝ իրականում հաստատ գիտեմ, որ այդպես է. թող շատ ինքնավստահ չհնչի), քանի որ կյանքում ամեն պահի միմիայն համոզվում եմ դրանում, որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ թվա դա շատերին։ Ինձ համար դա աքսիոմ է, որն ապացուցման կարիք չունի։


Ոչ մի հակասող օրինակ չե՞ս հանդիպել: Ասենք նախորդ էջում գրված Mephistopheles-ի գրառման մասին ի՞նչ կասես  :Think:  /ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է  :Smile: /



> Իսկ թե դու ինչքանով կհավատաս դրան՝ քո գործն է։ Ես ընդամենը իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտում։ Բնականաբար, ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում՝ ինչին հավատա, ինչին թերահավատությամբ վերաբերվի կամ ընդհանրապես ժխտի։


Ես այսպես չեմ մտածում: Իմ առջև նպատակ չեմ դրել հավատամ կամ չհավատամ քեզ: Եզրակացություններ անում եմ ու կանեմ, ոչ թե ելնելով այն բանից թե դու ինչի ես հավատում, իսկ ինչի՝ ոչ, այլ նրանից ինչքանով են տրամաբանված ու հիմնավորված քո ասածները: 
Օրինակ եթե վերևում գրվածս՝ Mephistopheles-ի գրառման մասին, բացատրես՝ շնորհակալ կլինեմ  :Smile: 



> Ուղղակի ինքս հակված չեմ ցանկացած ինձ ոչ հայտնի կամ դեռևս չապացուցված տեղեկություն ժխտելուն, նույնիսկ եթե այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, ու, չգիտես ինչու, ակամա նույնն ակնկալում եմ դիմացինից, բայց դե, իհարկե, դա ընդամենը իմ միամիտ ակնկալիքն է։


Մասնագիտությամբ բնագետ եմ ու սովորում եմ գերազանց: Եթե ամեն մի ինձ ոչ հայտնի բան ժխտեի ինչպե՞ս կարող էի ձեռք բերել որևէ գիտելիք բանգիտության մեջ  :Smile:  




> Հետաքրքիր է՝ այդ «ՄԵՆՔ»–ի մեջ ովքե՞ր են մտնում։ Ինչևէ, ովքեր էլ որ մտնեն, նրանք ընդամենը ինչ–որ տոկոս են կազմում ԲՈԼՈՐԻ մեջ։ Այնպես որ դա հիմք չի պնդելու համար, որ եթե ԴՈՒՔ չգիտեք, ուրեմն այդպիսի բան չկա։


Եթե դու չես մտնում այդ «մենք»-ի մեջ, ապա կխնդրեի ինձ լուսավորել, թե այդ ի՞նչ հավաստի տեղեկություններ ունե*Ք* ասենք այլմոլորակայինների մասին  :Shok:  :Think:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Լյով  ջան  դու  գրավիտներ, մագնիսական  դաշտ,  քամի, ռադիոհաճախականություն, տեսնում  է՞ս:  Հիմա  որ  քո  հեռախոսից  մեկին  բլութութի  միջոցով  նկար  էս  տալիս  կամ  երաժշտություն,  դու  էդ  նկարը,  կամ  նոտաները  տեսնում  էս  օդով    գնալուց,  չէս  տեսնում  չէ՞,  բայց    էդ  հո  չի  նշանակում  որ  դրանք  չգնացին:


Հարգելի Սելավի, մեկ անգամ ևս մեջբերեմ գրվածս ու հաստացնեմ այն մասը, որ դու ամենայն հավանականությամբ բաց ես թողել:




> Ես էսպես եմ հասկանում. եթե ինչ-որ բան կա, որը *ոչ-ոք* չի տեսնում, *չի իմանում դրա գոյության մասին*, ապա այն գոյություն չունի:


Ոչ մեկ չի՞ իմանում մագնիսական դաշտի մասին: Երբևիցե մագնիս բռնել ե՞ս ձեռքումդ ու մոտեցրել երկաթին:  :Smile: 




> Նույն  ձև  էլ    ինֆորմացիան,  ցանկացած  ինֆորմացիա  մնումա  տիեզերքում,  բայց  մենք  չենք  տեսնում,  *ես  կարող  եմ  բացատրել  թե  դա  ինչպեսա  լինում  և  ինչի  շնորհիվ*, * բայց  վախենում  եմ  որ  քո  մտահորիզոնի  ըմբռնումներից  շատ  հեռու  կգնամ*,  և  քանի  որ  մարդկային  ուղեղը  մտնումա  հակասությունների  մեջ  իր  չտեսածի  չիմացածի  շուրջ,  ստեղծելով  հզոր  պատնեշ  նորի  և  դեռ  չապացուցված  բաների  վերաբերյալ,  ապա  ինձ  թվումա  դեռ  ժամանակավրեպա  դրանց   մասին  խոսալը,  որովհետև  դա  քեզ  համար  անհեթեթություն  կլինի, որովհետև  *արդեն  երևումա  նախապաշարումիցդ  որ  դու  անգամ  պատրաստ  չես  լսելու  մի  բան*,  որից  տեղեկություն  չունես,  թյուր  կարծիք  ձևավորելով   ներքուստ  քո  ինտելեկտուալության  շնորհիվ,  որ  եթե  դու  դա  չգիտես  ուրեմ  նշանակումա  այդպիսի  բան  չկա:
> Հավաստիացնում  եմ   թանկագին  Լյով,  ոչ  թե  միայն    ինֆորմացիան  է  պահպանվում  տիեզերքում,  այլ  նաև  քո  ստեղծած  էնէրգիան  է  պահպանվում  երկիր  մոլորակում:  
> Դու  դեռ  չգիտես,  որ  դու   ընդհամենը  մեկին  սիրելով  ինչ  մեծ  գործ  էս  անում  ամբողջ  տիեզերքի   և  համայն  մարդկության  համար:


1. Խնդրում եմ բացատրի՛ր, եթե կարող ես
2. պետք չի վախենալ, ես կփորձեմ գերլարել իմ ուղեղը, որ ըմբռնեմ այդ "բարդ" բացատրությունները
3. Ոչ, սխալ տպավորություն ես ստացել Սելավի ջան: Եթե չես խոսելու էն մասին թե ինչի էս դու հավատում, այլ փորձելու ես տրամաբանությունից ու մարդկության այսքան տարիների ընթացքում ձեռք բերած փորձից ելնելով բացատրել՝ մեծ հաճույքով կլսեմ:  :Smile:

----------


## Hrayr

Մինչ Սելավին կպատասխանի մի փոքր գրառում անեմ.
Նախ նշեմ որ բնագետների նկատմամբ յուրահատուկ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, ես էլ բանգետ եմ ....

Լյով ջան, մի փոքր ետ գնանք։
Ամեն ինչ ինչ որ տեսնում ենք, ինչ որ պատկերացնում ենք ինչ որ բազմությունից ծնված ենթաբազմություն է։ Մենք հասկանում ենք ինֆորմացիան, տիեզերքը մեր համակարգում, բայց ավելի բարձր մակարդակ կա որտեղ այլ կերպ է ամեն բան երևում, որտեղ ամեն բան կատարյալ է.
Եթե հիշում ես ժամանակին կաին համակարգիչներ որոնք սեփական հիշողություններ չունեին, նրանք բեռնվում էին ճկուն սկավառակից, հետո ստեղծեցին սեփական հիշողություն, մեծացրեցին մինչև մեգաբայթ, գիգաբայթ և այլն... Սակայն չունենք այնպիսի հիշողություն որը կպարունակի ամեն բան ....

Մարդու մոտ հավատքը կարծես թե հիշողության նման մի բան լինի։ Սատերի մոտ այն բացակայում է, գործում են ուրիշի հավատքի հաշվին, ոմանց մոտ բավականին փոքր է, ոմանց մոտ մեծ է, սակայն չկան այնպիսի մարդիկ որոնք իմանան ամեն բան, որոնք հասկանան ամեն խորհուրդները...

Կներես իհարկե բայց կուզենաի անկեղծ լինել, քո մոտ շատ փոքր է հավատքը, ասենք քո մոտ տեղավորվում է windows 98 օպերացիոն համակարգը, սակայն դու փորձում ես բեռնել մի ծրագիր որը աշխատում է windows xp -ի տակ, կամ տեղադրել այնպիսի driver, որը միայն Vista -ի տակ է աշխատում, արդյունքում կունենաս կախված համակարգ crash։ Եթե շատ բան ես ուզում իմանալ պետք է փոքրից սկսես։ Ես էլ շատ բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց գիտեմ որ ոչ մի արարած չի կարող հասկանալ Աստծուն ամբողջ խորությամբ, ամենքս իմանում ենք մեր հավատքի չափով։ Եթե ձգտում ենք ավելին իմանալ, եթե շփվում ենք Աստծո հետ մեր հավատքն աճում է ու սկսում ենք ավելին հասկանալ ու ընդունել։
Հա, իմիջայլոց այստեղ նույնպես գործում է երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիան, երևի 2-ի աստիճաններով....

Կարծում եմ Սելավին նույնպես կանդրադառնա քո հարցին...

----------


## Սելավի

Լյով  ջան  էս  ինչ  վատ  դրության  մեջ  դրիր  ինձ,  դու  ուզում  էս  որ  ես  այդ  ինֆորմացիան՝  որը  թեկուզ  սեխմված  վիճակով   գրելու  դեպքում  հանգիստ  կարա  երկուհարյուր  էջանոց  գիրք   լինի,    ես  գրեմ  մի  քանի  նախադասությա՞մբ: 

Եթե  մի  նախադասությամբ  գրեմ  կլինի  այսպես:
 ԴՆԹ-ն՝   տասկերկու  շերտանի  եկու  սպիռալ  է,  որի    երրորդ շերտը    երկողմանի  է,  որն  էլ  «կոչվում  է  բարձրացման  շերտ    Netzach Merkava Eliyahu» ( հոգևոր  լեզվովել  եմ  գրել  որովհետև  միտքը   ուրիշ  նշանակություն  ունի)  շրջափակված  է   ալմազե  վեցանկյուն  կուբի  մեջ,  որը  խամուտաձև  տրամախաչում  է    նաև   միջտիեզերական   մագնիտական   ցանցի  «ռեզոնանսային»  զրոյական   վիճակում  գտնվող   ազատ  էներգիային,   ինչպես  նաև    մագնիտական  թելերով  և  ալմազե  թելերով  կապված  են  մայր  ցանցին,  հենց  այդ  վեցանկյուն  ալմազե  կուբը,  պուլսային,     մայր  ցանցի  ալմազե  մագիստրալին  է  ուղարկում  ողջ՝    թե  եթերային,  թե  մտքային «գիտակցական» ինֆորմացիան,   որն  էլ  իր  հերթին   պահպանում  է  այն:  
Էս  ի՞նչ  էլ  նախադասություն  էղավ:
Լյով  ջան  գիտեմ   հում  ինֆորմացիա  եմ  տալիս  քեզ,  դու  ինտուիցիայով  գիտես  որ  այս  ամենը  ճշմարտությունա,  բայց  ուղեղի  համար  սա  հում  ինֆորմացիա  է,   բայց  արի  ինձ  խղճա  այս  թեմայով  կարելի  է  անընդհատ  գրել,  իսկ  ես  գրելուց  մի  քիչ  ձանձրանում  եմ:  
Ես  չեմ  կարա  էդքանը  մի  քանի  բառով    գրեմ  թե  ինչու  հենց  ալմազե,   կամ  ինչու   վեցանկյուն  կուբ,  կամ    ինչու  միջտիեզերական  մագնիսական  ցանցին: 
Լյով  ջան  ընգերական  քրիականի  հարցեր  էլ   չտաս՝  բա  որտեղի՞ց  գիտես,  բա  ո՞վ  ասեց,  ի՞նչ  հիմքեր  ունես,  ես  սա  գրում  եմ  դու  ուզում  էս  հավատա  ուզում  էս  համարի  ֆանտազիայի  ոլորտից:  
Դրա  համարա  որ  շատերը  չուզենալով  խորանալ  այսքան  լայնածավալ  ինֆորմացիայի  մեջ,  շատ  կարճ  ասում  են  ՀԱՎԱՏԱ:  էս  ՀԱՎԱՏԱ  բառը  պարունակումա  իրա  մեջ  ողջ  Աստվածային  ինֆորմացիան:

Մենակ  ավելացնեմ,  մեր՝  սովորական  մարդկանց  այդ  ԴՆԹ-ի  երրորդ  շերտը,  ու  ոչ  միայն  երրորդը,    կոդավորված  է,  իսկ  ասենք  մարգարեների,  պայծառատեսների,  էքստրասենսերի  այդ  շերտի  կոդավորումը  բաց  է,  ( հա  մեկ  էլ  բաց  է  ու  ոչ  միայն  երրորդ  շերտն  է  բաց,  ինչպես  նաև  մեծ  փոփոխության  է  ենթարկված  ամբողջ  ԴՆԹ-ն այս    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6KbAJ...eature=related   երեխաների  մոտ  որոնք  աշխարհ  են  գալիս  1987 թվականից  սկսած,  սակայն  նոր  նոր  են  գիտնակաները  հայտնաբերել   այդ  ֆենոմենը)    դրա  շնորհիվ  են  իրանք   գծային  մեր  կյանքից  դուրս  գալով  հայտնվում  շրջանի  մեջ « *ՀԻՄԱ*    հասկացողությունում»    և  (նստում մետաֆոր)  այդ  ալմազե  մագիստրալին,  և  քանի  որ  իրանք  գտնվում  են  շրջանում,  ապա  եթե  նայեն  աջ,  կտեսնեն  ինչա  եղել,  եթե  նայեն  ձախ    կտեսնեն  թե  ինչա  լինելու:  
Դու  կարող  էս  մի  պահ  պատկերացնել  որ  դու  արդեն  ապրել  էս  այն  կյանքը  որը  դեռ  պիտի  գա,  այսինքը  քո  ապագան, սրանք  ուղիղ  կապ  ունեն  երազների  հետ,  որոնց  պարզ  մատչելի  ինֆորմացիան  սինխռոննի  միքսված  է:
  Քնած  ժամանակ  դու  գտնվում  էս  միջտարածական  *ՀԻՄԱ * էներգիայի  մեջ  դրա  համար  է  որ  քո  երազները  գծային  կյանքից  չեն,  այնտեղ  մի  կոստյումից  հանգիստ  անցնում  էս  միուս  կոստյումին (մետաֆոր),  որովհետև  ժամանակի  մեջ  չէս:
 Սա  ավելի  դժվար  բացատրելի  բանա,  սենց  պատկերացրա  որ  քո  ԴՆԹ-ի  երրորդ  շերտը իր  մեջ    պահպանումա    քո  ամբողջ՝  թե  անցիալիդ  թե  ապագայիդ  նկարները «եթերները»  ու  պատկերացրա  այդ  ամբողջ  նկարները   ձեռքիցդ  թափվումա   գետնին   ու  երբ  նորից   հավաքում  էս  այդ  նկարները,      դասավորվածությունը  խառնվումա,  հիմա  կախված   քո    կենսաբանական, հոգեբանական  և   հոգևոր   վիճակից  դու  նայում  էս  էդ  նկարները  որից  գլուխ  չէս  հանում,   թե  որը  ինչ  նկարա  ու  որտեղ  էս  նկարահանվել,  այս  ամենի  գիտական  պատասխանը  շուտով  կտան  գիտնակաները  երբ  ստեղծեն  ուղեղի  էներգիայի  քարտեզը  նկարահանող  կրկնաձայնագրիչը:

Չգիտեմ  որքանով  կնդունես  այս  ասածներս,  բայց  չշտապես  վանես  այս  ինֆորմացիան,  մի  քիչ  էլ  դու  մտածի  ես  այստեղ շատ  բացակայող  կետեր  թողեցի,  միտումնավոր,  որպեսզի  դու  էլ  կարողանաս  լսել  քո  ինտուիցիային  և  բջիջներին    նրանք  քեզ  շատ  բան  ունի  պատմելու   ու  սովորացնելու:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Թույլ տվեք ավելացնել...
> Ինֆորմացիան դա մեր իմացած 1 երի ու 0 ների շարքը չէ, *իսկ տիեզերքը աշխարհագրության դասընթացից անցած տիեզերքի մասին չէ խոսքը*, դրանք ընդամենը իրական տիեզերքի ու ինֆորմացիայի շուքն է որը մարդը կարողացել է ձեռք բերել...
> 
> *Այնտեղ ամեն բան այլ կերպ է... Դրա համար պետք չէ զոռ տալ ուղեղներին, միևնույնն է հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ*...


Hrayr, երևում է որ դու աշխարհագրության դասերի ընդհանրապես չես մասնակցել, այնտեղ տիեզերքի մասին խոսք չկա, աշխարհագրությունը միայն ու միայն երկիր մոլորակի մասին է…

դու որտեղից ես հասկացել որ "հնարավոր չէ հասկանալ"… դու իսկի աշխարհագրության դասը չգիտես ինչի մասին է որ ցանկացած 6րդ դասարանցի գիտի, եկել ես տիզերքի ու ինֆորմացիայի մասին դատողություններ ես անում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Լյով  ջան  էս  ինչ  վատ  դրության  մեջ  դրիր  ինձ,  դու  ուզում  էս  որ  ես  այդ  ինֆորմացիան՝  որը  թեկուզ  սեխմված  վիճակով   գրելու  դեպքում  հանգիստ  կարա  երկուհարյուր  էջանոց  գիրք   լինի,    ես  գրեմ  մի  քանի  նախադասությա՞մբ: 
> 
> Եթե  մի  նախադասությամբ  գրեմ  կլինի  այսպես:
>  ԴՆԹ-ն՝   տասկերկու  շերտանի  եկու  սպիռալ  է,  որի    երրորդ շերտը    երկողմանի  է,  որն  էլ  «կոչվում  է  բարձրացման  շերտ    Netzach Merkava Eliyahu» ( *հոգևոր  լեզվովել  եմ  գրել  որովհետև  միտքը   ուրիշ  նշանակություն  ունի*)  շրջափակված  է   *ալմազե  վեցանկյուն  կուբի*  մեջ,  որը  խամուտաձև  *տրամախաչում  է*    նաև   *միջտիեզերական   մագնիտական   ցանցի  «ռեզոնանսային»  զրոյական   վիճակում  գտնվող   ազատ  էներգիային*,   ինչպես  նաև    մագնիտական  թելերով  և  ալմազե  թելերով  կապված  են  մայր  ցանցին,  հենց  այդ  *վեցանկյուն  ալմազե  կուբը*,  պուլսային,     մայր  ցանցի  ալմազե  մագիստրալին  է  ուղարկում  ողջ՝    թե  *եթերային,  թե  մտքային «գիտակցական» ինֆորմացիան*,   որն  էլ  իր  հերթին   պահպանում  է  այն:  
> Էս  ի՞նչ  էլ  նախադասություն  էղավ:
> Լյով  ջան  գիտեմ   հում  ինֆորմացիա  եմ  տալիս  քեզ,  դու  ինտուիցիայով  գիտես  որ  այս  ամենը  ճշմարտությունա,  բայց  ուղեղի  համար  սա  հում  ինֆորմացիա  է,   բայց  արի  ինձ  խղճա  այս  թեմայով  կարելի  է  անընդհատ  գրել,  իսկ  ես  գրելուց  մի  քիչ  ձանձրանում  եմ:  
> Ես  չեմ  կարա  էդքանը  մի  քանի  բառով    գրեմ  թե  ինչու  հենց  ալմազե,   կամ  ինչու   վեցանկյուն  կուբ,  կամ    ինչու  միջտիեզերական  մագնիսական  ցանցին: 
> Լյով  ջան  ընգերական  քրիականի  հարցեր  էլ   չտաս՝  բա  որտեղի՞ց  գիտես,  բա  ո՞վ  ասեց,  ի՞նչ  հիմքեր  ունես,  ես  սա  գրում  եմ  դու  ուզում  էս  հավատա  ուզում  էս  համարի  ֆանտազիայի  ոլորտից:  
> *Դրա  համարա  որ  շատերը  չուզենալով  խորանալ  այսքան  լայնածավալ  ինֆորմացիայի  մեջ,  շատ  կարճ  ասում  են  ՀԱՎԱՏԱ:  էս  ՀԱՎԱՏԱ  բառը  պարունակումա  իրա  մեջ  ողջ  Աստվածային  ինֆորմացիան*:
> ...


Ապեր, դու գիտե՞ս թե ինչու ես սենց անհեթեթություններ գրում… որովհետև սաղ օրը նստած youtube ես նայում ու քո գիտելիքներն այնտեղից ես ստանում…ապեր ինչ ապուշություն ասես կարող են դնել չի նշանակում որ պիտի հավատաս… հիմա ես մի երկու բառով կապացուցեմ քո գրածի անհեթեթությունը…դժվար չի

"հոգևոր լեզվով" (այդպիսին գոյություն չունի) գիտականի մասին չես կարող գրել. գիտականորեն հոգևորն ապացուցել անհնար է…գիտությունը օբյեկտիվ է և հիմնված է փաստերի և նրանց գիտական վերլուծության վրա, իսկ հավատքը հիմնված է *փաստի բացակայության* վրա…այնպես որ քո վերը բերված, ոչ էն ա ինֆորմացիան, ոչ էն ա բացատրությունը դառնում է կատարյալ անհեթեթություն… 

հիմա անդրադռնանք լեզվական/տերմինաբանական անհեթեթությանը. *ալմազե  վեցանկյուն  կուբ* կուբը՝ խորանարդը վեցանկյուն  չի կարող լինել այն քառանկյուն է, կուբը քառակուսի հիմքով պրիզման է որի բարձրությունը հավասար է քառակուսու երկու կողմերին ՕՔ՞… դու երևի խոսում ես վեցանկյուն  պրիզմայի մասին ալմաստից է չգիտես ինչի

"մագնիտական թել" չկա կա մագնիսական դաշտ որից թել չես կարող "մանել" էլ չեմ ասում "ալմազի թելերդ" որ ալմաստից ես հյուսում… ու քո եթերային ինֆորմացիանրն ուղղարկում ես "ալմազային մագիստրալներով" դեպի "մայր ցանցը"… բա էս "եթերային,  թե  մտքային «գիտակցական» ինֆորմացիան"… դու սրանցով կարող ես գեղեցկության կոնկուրսի մասնակցել ու ընդգրկել քո վերջին խոսքի մեջ ու ինչքան էլ տգեղ լինես հաստատ կշահես (գեղեցկությունը ուղուղ համեմատական է,այս դեպքերում,  տգիտությանը) … ընգեր դու գիտես ինֆորմացիան ինչ է և ինչից է կախված դրա տեսքը… իհարկե չգիտես 

ապեր, դու ի՞նչ լեզվով էս քո տեղեկությունները քաղում կամ կարդում քո "գիտական աշխատությունները", որովհետև գրվածիդ անգրագիտության աստիճանին կարելի է ավելացնել նաև լեզվական անհամապատասխանությունը (երբեմն ռուսական, երբեմն անգլիկան գումարած հայերեն թարգմանություն)… վստահ եղիր որ միյան լեզվից կարելի է իմանալ թե որտեղից են այս հանճարեղ մտքերը ծագում քո գլխում…

Լավ էլ ասում ես "էս  ՀԱՎԱՏԱ  բառը  պարունակումա  իրա  մեջ  *ողջ  Աստվածային  ինֆորմացիան*" 

Մի քանի գոհարներ էլ արտատպեմ ու վերջացնեմ… ուղեղի  էներգիայի  քարտեզը  նկարահանող  կրկնաձայնագրիչը… Աստվածային  ինֆորմացիան… գծային  մեր  կյանքից  դուրս  գալով  հայտնվում  շրջանի  մեջ ՀԻՄԱ… երազները  գծային  կյանքից  չեն… ապագայիդ  նկարները «եթերները…Քնած  ժամանակ  դու  գտնվում  էս  միջտարածական  *ՀԻՄԱ * էներգիայի  մեջ … լսել  քո  ինտուիցիային  և  բջիջներին նրանք  քեզ  շատ  բան  ունի  պատմելու   ու  սովորացնելու…

Հակոբ Պարոնյանը, Իլֆ-Պետրովը, Օ՛Հենրին ու Մարկ Տվենը կերազեին քո նման մատերիալ ունենալ իրենց կողքին… իսկ մենք չենք գնահատում

----------

Հրատացի (24.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ......................................
> 
> Ամեն ինչ չի, որ արդեն գիտականորեն ապացուցված է, ու ես չեմ կարող փաստացի ապացույցներ մատնանշել։ Բայց ես հավատում եմ, որ այդպես է (*ավելին՝ իրականում հաստատ գիտեմ, որ այդպես է*. թող շատ ինքնավստահ չհնչի), *քանի որ կյանքում ամեն պահի միմիայն համոզվում եմ դրանում*, որքան էլ որ տարօրինակ թվա դա շատերին։ Ինձ համար դա աքսիոմ է, որն ապացուցման կարիք չունի։  Իսկ թե դու ինչքանով կհավատաս դրան՝ քո գործն է։ Ես ընդամենը իմ տեսակետն եմ արտահայտում։ Բնականաբար, ամեն մարդ ինքն է որոշում՝ ինչին հավատա, ինչին թերահավատությամբ վերաբերվի կամ ընդհանրապես ժխտի։ Ուղղակի ինքս հակված չեմ ցանկացած ինձ ոչ հայտնի կամ դեռևս չապացուցված տեղեկություն ժխտելուն, նույնիսկ եթե այնքան էլ չեմ հավատում, ու, չգիտես ինչու, ակամա նույնն ակնկալում եմ դիմացինից, բայց դե, իհարկե, դա ընդամենը իմ միամիտ ակնկալիքն է։


Ուլուանա ջան, վերն ընդգծված տողերը խոսում են այն մասին որ դուք ապացույցներ և փաստեր ունեք: Իսկ ինչու՞ չեք բերում որ մենք էլ համոզվենք… Հավատացեք, փաստի դեմ խաղեր չկան

----------


## century

> Կներեք իհարկե լեզվաբանակն ակնարկի համար, բայց եթե այս թեմաներում այսպես կրքոտ բանավիճում եք գոնե իմացեք, որ մեղանչել նշանակում է մեզղք գործել, իսկ Ձեր նշած մեղանչելու իմաստը իր մեջ կրում է ապաշխարել բառը
> 
> Պիտի նշեմ, որ ամբողջովին համաձայն եմ Ուլուանայի հետ, ես երբեք չէի կարողանա նման հասկանալի ձևով բացատրել իմ տեսանկյունը


Ներված ես ազիզ ջան  :LOL:  , իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է իմ գրառմանը ասեմ որ ես արդեն ներողություն եմ խնդրել սխալ գրառման համար որը անգիտակցաբար է արվել: Կարո՞ղա պատահի իմ այս սխալ գրառումը լոզունգ դառնա ու ամեն մի նոր կարդացող հա զգուշացնի ինձ սրա մասին  :Smile:  , հասկացանք էլի վաաաաաաաաաաաաաաայ սխալս ես արդեն ուղղել եմ եթե դրա հաջորդ գրառումը կարդայիք կարծում եմ էլ թուղթ ու գրիչ չէիք փչացնի ինձ նկատողություն անելու համար.............................. :Smile:

----------


## century

> Կներեք մտքիս խառնվել էր, ուղղում եմ գրածս:
> 
> Աստված երբեմն էլ պատժում է մարդու իր արած մեղքերի համար սիրող հոր պես որպիսի այդ մարդը դարձի գա, Անառակ որդու օրինակը շատ հստակ էր բերված  Այնպես որ այս կյանքում ինչքան էլ աստված մարդուն պատժի վերջը կների եթե տվյալ մարդը մեղքից ետ դառնա և ապաշխարհի դարձի գալով, իսկ մեղքը մարդուն մահվան է տանում:


Սա էլ իմ ճշտած գրառումը, այնպես որ էլ չփորփրեք  :Angry2:   :Wink:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> դուք ապացույցներ և փաստեր ունեք: Իսկ ինչու՞ չեք բերում որ մենք էլ համոզվենք… Հավատացեք, փաստի դեմ խաղեր չկան


նախ կառաջարկեի որ քո կարծիքները արտահայտելուց չվիրավորեիր  դիմացինիդ  ՝մոտավորապես  ՙդու չես հասկանում՚ ՙդու չգիտես՚ ՙանհեթեթություններ են՚և նմանօրինակ արտահայտումներով։
2 րդ։ քո ուզած ապացույցները կա՜ն։բայց դրանք քեզ ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարող օգնել։նախ պետք է հասկանալ. թե ՙապացույց՚անվան տակ ինչ ես հասկանում. և որոնք են քո վստահության չափորոշիչները։
իսկ եթե հանկարծ . քո մինչև հիմա  որևէ բանի մասին ունեցած ապացույցդ .նորից վերանայենք ու տեսնենք. որ այդքան ել լավ չեն ապացուցված ։ինչ կասե՞ս

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Մինչ Սելավին կպատասխանի մի փոքր գրառում անեմ.
> Նախ նշեմ որ բնագետների նկատմամբ յուրահատուկ վերաբերմունք ունեմ, ես էլ բանգետ եմ ....


Ուրախ եմ կոլեգա  :Smile: 



> Լյով ջան, մի փոքր ետ գնանք։
> Ամեն ինչ ինչ որ տեսնում ենք, ինչ որ պատկերացնում ենք ինչ որ բազմությունից ծնված ենթաբազմություն է։ Մենք հասկանում ենք ինֆորմացիան, տիեզերքը մեր համակարգում, բայց ավելի բարձր մակարդակ կա որտեղ այլ կերպ է ամեն բան երևում, որտեղ *ամեն բան կատարյալ է*.


Հարգելիս, եթե թեկուզ ենթադրենք, որ կա ավելի բարձր մակարդակ (երևի ի նկատի ունեիր ավելի շատ գիտելիքներ ունեցող էակների գոյություն  :Think: ), կարծում եմ ամեն բան չի կարող կատարյալ լինել: Թե՞ դու ուրիշ կարծիքի ես:



> Եթե հիշում ես ժամանակին կաին համակարգիչներ որոնք սեփական հիշողություններ չունեին, նրանք բեռնվում էին ճկուն սկավառակից, հետո ստեղծեցին սեփական հիշողություն, մեծացրեցին մինչև մեգաբայթ, գիգաբայթ և այլն... Սակայն չունենք այնպիսի հիշողություն որը կպարունակի ամեն բան ....
> 
> Մարդու մոտ հավատքը կարծես թե հիշողության նման մի բան լինի։ *Սատերի մոտ այն բացակայում է, գործում են ուրիշի հավատքի հաշվին*, ոմանց մոտ բավականին փոքր է, ոմանց մոտ մեծ է, սակայն չկան այնպիսի մարդիկ որոնք իմանան ամեն բան, որոնք հասկանան ամեն խորհուրդները...


Հավատք ասելով ի նկատի ունես հավատքն առ Աստվա՞ծ: Հիմա որ էդ շատերից, որոնց մոտ հավատը բացակայում է, ինչ-որ խումբ կազմենք և գցենք անմարդաբնակ կղզի ու տանք ուտելիքի պաշարներ, *չե՞ն գործի իրանք, կմահանա՞ն* 



> Կներես իհարկե բայց կուզենաի անկեղծ լինել, *քո մոտ շատ փոքր է հավատքը, ասենք քո մոտ տեղավորվում է windows 98 օպերացիոն համակարգը*, սակայն դու փորձում ես բեռնել մի ծրագիր որը աշխատում է windows xp -ի տակ, կամ տեղադրել այնպիսի driver, որը միայն Vista -ի տակ է աշխատում, արդյունքում կունենաս կախված համակարգ crash։ Եթե շատ բան ես ուզում իմանալ պետք է փոքրից սկսես։ Ես էլ շատ բան չեմ հասկանում, բայց գիտեմ որ ոչ մի արարած չի կարող հասկանալ Աստծուն ամբողջ խորությամբ, ամենքս իմանում ենք մեր հավատքի չափով։ Եթե ձգտում ենք ավելին իմանալ, եթե շփվում ենք Աստծո հետ մեր հավատքն աճում է ու սկսում ենք ավելին հասկանալ ու ընդունել։
> *Հա, իմիջայլոց այստեղ նույնպես գործում է երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիան, երևի 2-ի աստիճաններով....*


1. *Դու ինձ իսկի չես էլ ճանաչում, մի երկու բառ ենք փոխանակել ֆորումում, ի՞նչ գիտես թե հավատը իմ մոտ ինչքան է:* 
2. Էդ ոնց ե՞ս չափում մարդկանց հավատը, ի՞նչ երկրաչափական պրոգրեսիա: Ասենք իմ հավատը 512 է, քոնը 1024, հա՞  :LOL: 

*Hrayr* անալոգիան հավատի ու համակարգիչների միջև իմ կարծիքով շատ անտեղին էր: Համակարգիչներն արագ տեմպերով կատարելագործվում են, ի տարբերություն հավատի: Քո կարծիքով այժմ ապրող մարդիկ «ավելի՞ շատ» են հավատում (ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա են), քան ասենք 500 տարի առաջ ապրողները:  :Think:  
Մեկ էլ, չլինի՞ էդ նույն համակարգիչները սարքեցին էն մարդիկ ովքեր «ավելի ուժեղ» էին հավատում: Էն որ հիմա համակարգիչների հիշողությունը տենց արագ աճում է ու դու էլ օրինակ ես բերում, «շատ հավատ» ունեցողների շնորհիվ է՞  :Xeloq:  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. *Սելավի* գրառումդ ամբողջովին կարդամ հետո կանդրադառնամ  :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> նախ կառաջարկեի որ քո կարծիքները արտահայտելուց չվիրավորեիր  դիմացինիդ  ՝մոտավորապես  ՙդու չես հասկանում՚ ՙդու չգիտես՚ ՙանհեթեթություններ են՚և նմանօրինակ արտահայտումներով։
> 2 րդ։ քո ուզած ապացույցները կա՜ն։բայց դրանք քեզ ոչ մի կերպ չեն կարող օգնել։նախ պետք է հասկանալ. թե ՙապացույց՚անվան տակ ինչ ես հասկանում. և որոնք են քո վստահության չափորոշիչները։
> իսկ եթե հանկարծ . քո մինչև հիմա  որևէ բանի մասին ունեցած ապացույցդ .նորից վերանայենք ու տեսնենք. որ այդքան ել լավ չեն ապացուցված ։ինչ կասե՞ս


կասեմ "բեր"
եթե ուզում ես իմանալ ապացույց ասելով ինչ եմ հասկանում, գնա բառառանը բաց նայի
իմ "վստահության չափանիշը" փաստն է
եթե իմ ուզած ապացույցները կան, բեր, իսկ թե կօգնեն թե չեն օգնի դա թող ինձ, ՕՔ՞
աչքիս, կտրուկ ջան, դու էլ ես հեսա ադամանդաշար գաղափարներ սփռելու ֆորում ով մեկ

----------


## Hrayr

Լյով ջան կարճ կպատասխանեմ...
1. Կատարյալ մակարդակ ասելով հասկանանք լրիվ բազմությունը.... Կամ որ նույն  է այն մակարդակը որից առաջանում են մնացած բոլորը առանց բացառության
2. Իհարկե հավատքն առ Աստված, թե չէ համակարգիչն էլ օպերատիվ հիշողություն ունի, իսկ գոյություն ունենալ կարող են, բայց միայն կուրսորը թարթելով, նույնն է կշարունակեն կենդանական կյանք վարել
3. Հավատքի աճը վերաբերվում է նրան ով ունի այն, որը գնալով ավելանում է աճում է ու աճում է....., սա անհատական է....

համեմատությունը լավ հասկանալու համար է ու նրա համար որ հասկանանք ինֆորմացիա տիեզերք, հիշողություն ու բոլոր այն տերմինները որոնք գիտենք կազմում են ենթաբազմություն այն բազմության որը հանդիսանում է այս բոլորի ծնողը։
Կարճ ասած ամեն ինչ տեսնում ենք դրանք հոգևոր կյանքում, մարնից դուրս կյանքում, գտնվող բաների ստվերներն են։
Աստված դրել է օրենք երկրի ու մյուս տիեզերական մարմինների միջև և նույն կերպ կարող է դրանք փոխել, բոլոր երևույթները Նա է կարգել, իսկ մենք գտնում ենք նրանց փոխազդեցության և դրսևորման կանոնները սխալանքով որը թոքր լինելու պատճառով անտեսում են, իսկ ինքը այդ փոքրն էլ հաշվի է առել ու ամեն բան կատարյալ ու վաելուչ է արել......
Ես բնագետ եմ ու գիտեմ որ եթե միայն կամենաս շատ ավելի լավ կհասկանաս քան մյուսներն են հասկանում...

----------


## Մեղապարտ

Վերադառնանք թեմա ,Աստված չի պատժում ,սա անխախտ երևույթ է :
Խառնելով իրար աշխարհի մատերիալիստական և հոգևորը ընկալումները  արդյունք չի լինի :
Աստված ոգեղենի՝Էության  բացարձակ դրսևորումն է նա իր մեջ չունի բարու և չարի մարդկային հասկացողությունը: Դա մարդկային ընկալում է և մարդկային մոտեցում է որի հիմքը նյութական աշխարհն է և մարդու կողմից տրված գնահատականները  իր միջոցով  շրջապատող աշխարհին և փորձ մոտենալ Էությանը՝ոգեղենին:

----------

may (25.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> իմ "վստահության չափանիշը" փաստն է



մատերիալ աշխարհում ոչ մի փաստ չկա։ինչ որ էսօր կա՜ վաղը ՝էլ չի լինելու։ 
այդ են վկայում փաստասեր գիտնականները։
իսկ. եթե եդ փաստերից էս ուզում. նայի՜ր

http://www.elite-games.ru/conference...l=&pic_id=3640




> աչքիս, կտրուկ ջան, դու էլ ես հեսա ադամանդաշար գաղափարներ սփռելու ֆորում ով մեկ


ում համար մարգարիտ.
ում համար խարազան։

----------


## Սելավի

*Հրայր*   ջան  դու  գիտես  խի  այդպես   վիրրավորական   արձագանքեց  իմ  գրածին,   ինքը    պարզապես  անլիարժեքության  բարդույթ  ունի,  ես  էլ  չուզեցա  իրան   արձագանքեմ,  քեզել  խորհուրդ  չեմ  տա,    կյանքը  ինձ  սովորեցրելա    որ   արծիվները  ճիճուներին  չեն  նկատում,  ճիճուներին  հավերն  են  միայն  տեսնում: 
 Ինքը   ուզումա   լավ  տղու  կերպար  խաղա  այս  վիրտուալ  շփման  ընթացքում,  դա  նրանից  է  գալիս  որ  երբեք  ինքը  իր   շրջապատում    այդպիսի  կերպար  չի  ունեցել,  ու    կյանքում  մարդը  մշտապես  ձգտումա  նրան՝  ինչը  իրեն  տրված  չի  եղել  վերուստ՝  տգեղը  գեղեցկության,  կարճահասակը  բարձրության,  ով  զրկվածա  եղել  սիրուց՝  Համլետա  ուզում  խաղա    կամ  Դոն  Ժուան,  իսկ  կոմիկը  Լիր  արքա:  Նույնն  էլ  ինքնա,    իրական  կյանքում  երբեք  չի  կարողացել  վաստակի   լավ  տղա  կոչվելու  իրավունքը,  հիմա  այստեղ  վիրտուալ  կյանքում   վիրավորելով  ուրիշներին,   իրան  թվումա  թե    հզոր  տղա  դառավ  ու  վաստակեց   լավ  տղա  կոչվելու  իրավունքը,  բայց  դա  ընդհամենը  ինքնախաբկանքա,  իրական   կյանքում   այսպիսի  խոսացողները    հարսի  կերպար  ունեն, հավատա   փորձառուիս,  կյանքը  մի  անգամ  չի  որ  խաչելա  ինձ  հարսների  հետ:  Լավ  տղա   ծնվում  են,  չեն  կարա  դառնան,  ինչպես  կարճահասակը  չի  կարա  իրան   բոյ  ավելացնի  այնպես  էլ  սողալու  համար  ծնվածները  չեն  կարող  թռչել:  Լավ  տղա  կոչումը   գեների  մեջա,  ուղղեղի  ծալքերում  իրենց  ծնված  օրվանից  դրանք  աչքի  գույնի  պես  գալիս  են  հետը: 


*Mephistopheles*  *ՄԱՐԴ  ԱՐԱՐԱԾ*     բնությունը  կատարիալա,  նա  թույնով  միայն սողուններինա  օժտել,  ուժեղներին  այն  պետք  չի,  սակայն  օձերն    էլ  են   ծառ  բարձրանում,  բայց  միայն  սողալով,  իմացի  ամեն  թռչուն  իր  թռչելու  բարձրությունն  ունի  հավերը  չեն  կարող  իմանալ   բազեների  ճախրելու  բարձրությունը:  Ու  իմացի  մեծամտությունը  ու  օդը   նույն  հատկանիշներն   ունեն,  օդը  հիմնականում  լցվումա  այնտեղ,  որտեղ  դատարկ  տարածություն  կա՝  ձուլածո  գնդի  մեջ  անհամեմատ  քիչ, քան  փուչիկի:
Մեծամտությունելա  այդպես,  գլուխ  կոչված  գունդը  որքան  դատարկա  նույն  քան  լցվածա  մեծամտությամբ:
Դու  հլը  էնքան  բան  պիտի  իմանաս,  որ  հասկանաս  թե  ինչքան  քիչ  բան  գիտես: 
Լավ  եղիր  մեփիսթոփել  աշխատի   երբեք  ցեխ  չշպրտես  դիմացինիդ  վրա     հնարավորա  թիրախիդ  չհասնես,  բայց  քո  ձեռքերը  ցեխոտ  են  մնալու,  հետո  հոժարակամ  էս  ցեխոտ  ձեռքերդ  վրադ մաքրելու:

----------

Կտրուկ (25.01.2009)

----------


## Amaru

> http://www.elite-games.ru/conference...l=&pic_id=3640
> ։



է ե՞տքը  :Blink:  բացատրեք էդ նկարի իմաստը էս պարագայում, խնդրում եմ
Counter-Strike-ից էլ նկարներ չե՞ք գցի...

----------

Mephistopheles (25.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> է ե՞տքը  բացատրեք էդ նկարի իմաստը էս պարագայում, խնդրում եմ
> Counter-Strike-ից էլ նկարներ չե՞ք գցի...


գուցե փործեք նկարը դիտել ետևի կողմից.գուցե մի բան երևա։ :LOL: 

իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ այս նկարի օրիգինալը դուք կարողեք տեսնել գիշերային երկնքում։մարդը փաստ էր ուզում. ես էլ փորձեցի իրեն  հասանելի փաստ ներկայացնել։ չնայած ինձ համար դա չէ գլխավոր փաստը։

----------


## Apsara

> Վերադառնանք թեմա ,Աստված չի պատժում ,սա անխախտ երևույթ է :
> Խառնելով իրար աշխարհի մատերիալիստական և հոգևորը ընկալումները  արդյունք չի լինի :
> Աստված ոգեղենի՝Էության  բացարձակ դրսևորումն է նա իր մեջ չունի բարու և չարի մարդկային հասկացողությունը: Դա մարդկային ընկալում է և մարդկային մոտեցում է որի հիմքը նյութական աշխարհն է և մարդու կողմից տրված գնահատականները  իր միջոցով  շրջապատող աշխարհին և փորձ մոտենալ Էությանը՝ոգեղենին:


Ճիշտ է վերադառնանք թեմային, Սովորական մարդկային հոգեբանություն/
Երբ մարդու հետ ինչ-որ վատ բան է կատարվում, ասենք ավտովթարի է ենթարկվում կամ  չի կարողանում բռնած գործը լավ գլուխ բերել և նույնիսկ եթե ոտքը քարին է խփում ու ցավեցնում, նա հակված է ասել՝ «Աստված պատժեց, բայց ես վատ բան չեմ արել», «Բախտս չբերեց, ես էտ բախտի...», «Պողոսն էր մեղավոր» և այլն:

Իսկ երբ մարդու մոտ ինչ-որ բան լավ է ստացվում, նա հպարտ գլուխը ցցում է և ձեռքով դոշին խփելով ասում «Բա ով անի է որ չլինի», « Ես եմ է, այ էս տղեն» և այլ նման բաներ:

Լավ ասածս ինչա, եթե կան մարդիք, որոնք համարում են, որ Աստված մի հատ մորուքավոր պապիկա երկնքում նստած ու ուշադիր իրանցա հետևում որ ամեն սխալի համար պատժի, ապա այդ նույն մարդիք ամեն ապրած օրի համար պիտի շնորհակալություն հյտնեն Աստծուն, ամեն լավ բանի համար նրան հշեն և ոչ սեփական եսը:

----------

may (25.01.2009), Ուլուանա (25.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *մատերիալ աշխարհում ոչ մի փաստ չկա*։ինչ որ էսօր կա՜ վաղը ՝էլ չի լինելու։ 
> այդ են վկայում փաստասեր գիտնականները։
> իսկ. եթե եդ փաստերից էս ուզում. նայի՜ր
> 
> http://www.elite-games.ru/conference...l=&pic_id=3640
> 
> 
> 
> ում համար մարգարիտ.
> ում համար խարազան։


ուզում ես ասել նյեւթական աշխարհ, չէ՞… ճիշտ հակառակը, ապացույցները հենց նյութական աշխարհում են լինում… էդ ձեռի նկարներն էլ կարող է քո համար են փաստ… ուզում ես՞ ես էլ կարող եմ նկարել… եթե դու դրան փաստ ես ասում ուրեմն  ձեր բոլոր "փաստարկները" կարելի է նստած մատիտով նկարել… լավ ա չէ՞, համ էլ հեշտ ա… ինչ պետք ա նկարեմ ապեր, փողին մուննաթ…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ....................
> 
> 
> *Mephistopheles*  *ՄԱՐԴ  ԱՐԱՐԱԾ*     բնությունը  կատարիալա,  *նա  թույնով  միայն սողուններինա  օժտել*,  ուժեղներին  այն  պետք  չի,  սակայն  օձերն    էլ  են   ծառ  բարձրանում,  բայց  միայն  սողալով,  իմացի  ամեն  թռչուն  իր  թռչելու  բարձրությունն  ունի  հավերը  չեն  կարող  իմանալ   բազեների  ճախրելու  բարձրությունը:  Ու  իմացի  մեծամտությունը  ու  օդը   նույն  հատկանիշներն   ունեն,  *օդը  հիմնականում  լցվումա  այնտեղ,  որտեղ  դատարկ  տարածություն  կա՝  ձուլածո  գնդի  մեջ  անհամեմատ  քիչ, քան  փուչիկի*:
> Մեծամտությունելա  այդպես,  գլուխ  կոչված  գունդը  որքան  դատարկա  նույն  քան  լցվածա  մեծամտությամբ:
> Դու  հլը  էնքան  բան  պիտի  իմանաս,  որ  հասկանաս  թե  ինչքան  քիչ  բան  գիտես: 
> Լավ  եղիր  մեփիսթոփել  աշխատի   երբեք  ցեխ  չշպրտես  դիմացինիդ  վրա     հնարավորա  թիրախիդ  չհասնես,  բայց  քո  ձեռքերը  ցեխոտ  են  մնալու,  հետո  հոժարակամ  էս  ցեխոտ  ձեռքերդ  վրադ մաքրելու:


Օձի թույնից բալասան են սարքում… ասեմ իմանաս ու օձը դարձել է դեղագործության ու բժշկության խորհրդանիշ. օձն ինչքան էլ "սողուն" լինի նա իր տեսակին և որևէ տեսակին այդքան անխնա ու առանձնակի դաժանությամբ չի ոչնչացնի հանուն մի "աստծո" որը "սեր" է, որքան մարդը որին աստված ըստ ձեզ, ստեղծել է իր իսկ "կերպարանքով" 

եթե դու հավատում ես աստծո գոյությանը, ապա լավ իմացիր որ օձն էլ, հավն էլ և բոլոր կենդանիներն էլ աստծո ստեղծագործությունն են և դու այդ հանդգնությունը պիտի չունենաս նրանց ոչ միայն դատելու այլ նաև դասակարգելու… աստված բարի է և նրա ստեղծագործություններն էլ բարի ու կատարյալ…այդպես չէ՞… սա ձեր… տրամաբանությունն է… դու քանի գլխանի ես որպեսզի դատես աստծո գործը… մենակ խնդրում եմ չասես թե աստված քեզ իրավունք է վերապահել 

…բայց դատելով քո շարահյուսությունւից ու ուղղագրությունից (որը խոսում է հիմնականում քո կրթամակարդակից), հանցագործություն կլինի քեզ մեղադրել և ես ձեռնպահ եմ մնում…

Հարգանքներս…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> գուցե փործեք նկարը դիտել ետևի կողմից.գուցե մի բան երևա։
> 
> *իսկ ավելի լուրջ՝ այս նկարի օրիգինալը դուք կարողեք տեսնել գիշերային երկնքում*։մարդը փաստ էր ուզում. ես էլ փորձեցի իրեն  հասանելի փաստ ներկայացնել։ չնայած ինձ համար դա չէ գլխավոր փաստը։


դու երևի ամեն գիշեր նայում ես երկնքին ու այդպիսի բաներ ես տեսնում, չէ՞…

Դու կարող ես հիանալի հետաքննիչ աշխատել "7-ի գործով" Սերժի մոտ ու կարող ես բոլոր փաստերն ու ապացույցները ձեռքով, սիրուն նկարել ու ներկայացնել ժողովրդին ու աշխարհին… կասկած չկա որ բոլորն էլ կհամոզվեն… պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ սպանություններ ու տարբեր տեսակի ծանր հանցագործություններ կարող ես բացահայտել, միայն թե քեզ սկզբից ասեն թե ով պիտի լինի հանցագործը (կարևոր է)… հավատա անգնահատելի կլինի քո ծառայությունը հայ ժողովրդին:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Վերադառնանք թեմա ,*Աստված չի պատժում ,սա անխախտ երևույթ է :*
> Խառնելով իրար աշխարհի մատերիալիստական և հոգևորը ընկալումները  արդյունք չի լինի :
> Աստված ոգեղենի՝Էության  բացարձակ դրսևորումն է նա իր մեջ չունի բարու և չարի մարդկային հասկացողությունը: Դա մարդկային ընկալում է և մարդկային մոտեցում է որի հիմքը նյութական աշխարհն է և մարդու կողմից տրված գնահատականները  իր միջոցով  շրջապատող աշխարհին և փորձ մոտենալ Էությանը՝ոգեղենին:


Ճիշտ է, չի պատժում, սակայն հանցագործ անտարբերությամբ ու հանգստությամբ նայում է թե ինչպես են դաժանորեն պատժում իր "ստեղծած և սիրած" էակին… սա իհարկե անսահման բարության ու գթության օրինակ է, որից "հավատացյալ ժողովուրդը" օրինակ է վերցնում…և քանի որ աստված չի պատժում, ապա պատժողները ազատ ու անպատիժ ման են գալիս

----------


## Karina

> Ճիշտ է, չի պատժում, սակայն հանցագործ անտարբերությամբ ու հանգստությամբ նայում է թե ինչպես են դաժանորեն պատժում իր "ստեղծած և սիրած" էակին… սա իհարկե անսահման բարության ու գթության օրինակ է, որից "հավատացյալ ժողովուրդը" օրինակ է վերցնում…և քանի որ աստված չի պատժում, ապա պատժողները ազատ ու անպատիժ ման են գալիս


Աստված չի պատժում, իսկ ովքեր դաժանորեն են վարվում Իր "ստեղծած ու սիրած էակի" հետ, նրանք իրենց պատիժը ստանում են անկասկած, բայց արդեն սատանայի կողմից: Աստված սիրում է բոլորին, բայց ի՞նչ հիմքերի վրա է մարդը պահանջում Աստծուց ինչ որ բան, քանի դեռ նա Աստծուն չի դիմել: 
Փողոցներում շատ կտեսնես չսափրված ու "փրչոտ" մարդկանց, հիմա ի՞նչ, մեղադրենք վարսավիրների՞ն:  :Smile:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> դու երևի ամեն գիշեր նայում ես երկնքին ու այդպիսի բաներ ես տեսնում, չէ՞…
> 
> Դու կարող ես հիանալի հետաքննիչ աշխատել "7-ի գործով" Սերժի մոտ ու կարող ես բոլոր փաստերն ու ապացույցները ձեռքով, սիրուն նկարել ու ներկայացնել ժողովրդին ու աշխարհին… կասկած չկա որ բոլորն էլ կհամոզվեն… պատկերացնու՞մ ես ինչ սպանություններ ու տարբեր տեսակի ծանր հանցագործություններ կարող ես բացահայտել, միայն թե քեզ սկզբից ասեն թե ով պիտի լինի հանցագործը (կարևոր է)… հավատա անգնահատելի կլինի քո ծառայությունը հայ ժողովրդին:


ինչու՞ ես կպել այն հանգամանքից. որ նկարը ձեռքով նկարած է։  եթե ձեռքի նկար է .նշանակում է բնականը չկա՞։կա ՜իհարկե. և առավել գեղեցիկ է. քան  այդ հեղինակային նկարը։
հիմա. երբ նկար է.դու առանց վարանելու հասկացար.որ այդ նկարը հեղինակ ունի։  մի հարց։ բա. եթէ   կեղծը հեղինակ ունի.ինչպե՞ս կարող է բնորինակը հեղինակ չունենալ։ 

հա մի բան էլ. եթե դու Սերժին երազներիդ մեջ տեսնում ես.հարկ չկա առավոտյան ֆորումում ընկնել ցայտնոտի մեջ։ հետաքննչական խորհուրդներդ պահի քեզ.պետք կգան։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստված չի պատժում, *իսկ ովքեր դաժանորեն են վարվում Իր "ստեղծած ու սիրած էակի" հետ, նրանք իրենց պատիժը ստանում են անկասկած, բայց արդեն սատանայի կողմից:* Աստված սիրում է բոլորին, *բայց ի՞նչ հիմքերի վրա է մարդը պահանջում Աստծուց ինչ որ բան, քանի դեռ նա Աստծուն չի դիմել*: 
> Փողոցներում շատ կտեսնես չսափրված ու "փրչոտ" մարդկանց, հիմա ի՞նչ, մեղադրենք վարսավիրների՞ն:


այսինքն սատանան աշխատում է աստծո մոտ որպես պատժիչ ուժ… "սատան ջան, կարաս միա հատ էդ լակոտի հարցերը լուծես, նա իմ ստեղծած էակի հետ շատ դաժան է վարվել… հա գիտեմ էն էլ ա իմ ստեղծածը, բայց դե դրա մերն էլ էդտեղ… ի՞նչ, ասում ա ես աստծո պատիժն եմ եղե՞լ … չէ, ցավդ տանեմ, ես դրան տենց բան չեմ ասել, խառնում ա… կամ էլ սուտ ա ասում… մի րոպե սատան ջան, սաղ խառնիր իրար… էդ լագօդին ասա ես իրան տենց բան չեմ ասել, ես ասել եմ էդ գյադեն դուրս չի գալիս, էն էլ կարող ա հասկացել ա թե խփի… արա դեեեեե… ոբշեմ, սատան ջան, սաղին խփում ես, գյուլլում ես, հատուկ միջոցներովդ ինչ ես անում չգիտեմ, արա,  հետո դատաստանաի օրը ռազբիրատ կանենք … հա ցավդ տանեմ, աբրիս արա, հիմա ոչ ժամանակ ունեմ ոչ էլ զահլա ընգնեմ դրանց հեդևից… չէ մի չէ մի հատ էլ ծաղիկ նկարեմ…"

այն նույն հիմքերի վրա ինչ որ դու քո ծնողներից և քո զավակները քեզնից

----------

Annushka (27.01.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> *ինչու՞ ես կպել այն հանգամանքից. որ նկարը ձեռքով նկարած է*։  եթե ձեռքի նկար է .նշանակում է բնականը չկա՞։կա ՜իհարկե. և առավել գեղեցիկ է. քան  այդ հեղինակային նկարը։
> հիմա. երբ նկար է.դու առանց վարանելու հասկացար.որ այդ նկարը հեղինակ ունի։  մի հարց։ բա. եթէ   կեղծը հեղինակ ունի.*ինչպե՞ս կարող է բնորինակը հեղինակ չունենալ*։ 
> 
> հա մի բան էլ. եթե դու Սերժին երազներիդ մեջ տեսնում ես.հարկ չկա առավոտյան ֆորումում ընկնել ցայտնոտի մեջ։ հետաքննչական խորհուրդներդ պահի քեզ.պետք կգան։


կպել եմ այդ հանգամանքից, որովհետև ձեռքով ինչ կուզես կնկարես, եթե ձեռքի նկարած է չի նշանակում որ բնականում կա… ես էլ կարող եմ (հավատա կարող եմ) նկարել որ Հռոմի պապը մարդ է սպանում, բայց դա չի նշանակում որ դա այդպես է … այդ տղաները գիտաֆանտաստիկ նկարիչներ են, դիզայներներ և նրանց նկարածը երևակայական է. նրանք հենց այդպես էլ ինկատի են ունեցել…իսկ որտեի՞ց գիտես որ իրականը ավելի գեղեցիկ է, չլինի՞ տեսել ես… այդ նկարները բնօրինկներ չունեն…իսկ բնօրինակը հենց նրա համար է բնօրինակ, որ հեղինակ չունի… եթե ունենար հեղինակ ապա կլիներ նեցինակային գործ…

Կտրուկ ջան, դու էդ աստիճանի միամիտ ես որ կարծում ես նրանք դա բնօրինակի՞ց են նկարել… ապեր դու ի՞նչ կրթություն ու մասնագիտություն ունես, եթե իհարկե գաղտնիք չէ ու չես վիրավորվում

----------


## Կտրուկ

> կպել եմ այդ հանգամանքից, որովհետև ձեռքով ինչ կուզես կնկարես, եթե ձեռքի նկարած է չի նշանակում որ բնականում կա… 
> 
> Կտրուկ ջան, դու էդ աստիճանի միամիտ ես որ կարծում ես նրանք դա բնօրինակի՞ց են նկարել… ապեր դու ի՞նչ կրթություն ու մասնագիտություն ունես, եթե իհարկե գաղտնիք չէ ու չես վիրավորվում


չէ՜ չեմ վիրավորվում .բայց կարծում եմ նպատակային հարց չէ։ոչ էլ ամաչում եմ կրթությունիցս ու մասնագիտություննցս։հուսով եմ դու այնքան կրթություն ունես հասկանալու համար. որ  ցանկացած կրթություն ոչ մի կապ չունի մարդու ինտելեկտի ու ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելու հետ։ամեն դեպքում կարող ես նայել գրառումներիս ցանկը ։
.իսկ եթե կարծում ես. որ բնականը չի կարող արհեստականից գեղեցիկ լինել. փորձիր նայել 
։http://www.hizone.info/data/2006/03/01/images/02.jpg
չնայած. այլ բան է նայելը. և այլ բան է տեսնելն ու զգալը։
հուսով եմ նաև. որ կրթությունդ թույլ կտա. որ հարցերդ շարադրես համապատասխան  թեմաներում թէ չէ ահագին շեղվել ես։( կխնդրեմ.  հիմա էլ դու չնեղանաս)

----------


## Karina

> այսինքն սատանան աշխատում է աստծո մոտ որպես պատժիչ ուժ… "սատան ջան, կարաս միա հատ էդ լակոտի հարցերը լուծես, նա իմ ստեղծած էակի հետ շատ դաժան է վարվել… հա գիտեմ էն էլ ա իմ ստեղծածը, բայց դե դրա մերն էլ էդտեղ… ի՞նչ, ասում ա ես աստծո պատիժն եմ եղե՞լ … չէ, ցավդ տանեմ, ես դրան տենց բան չեմ ասել, խառնում ա… կամ էլ սուտ ա ասում… մի րոպե սատան ջան, սաղ խառնիր իրար… էդ լագօդին ասա ես իրան տենց բան չեմ ասել, ես ասել եմ էդ գյադեն դուրս չի գալիս, էն էլ կարող ա հասկացել ա թե խփի… արա դեեեեե… ոբշեմ, սատան ջան, սաղին խփում ես, գյուլլում ես, հատուկ միջոցներովդ ինչ ես անում չգիտեմ, արա,  հետո դատաստանաի օրը ռազբիրատ կանենք … հա ցավդ տանեմ, աբրիս արա, հիմա ոչ ժամանակ ունեմ ոչ էլ զահլա ընգնեմ դրանց հեդևից… չէ մի չէ մի հատ էլ ծաղիկ նկարեմ…"
> 
> 
> այն նույն հիմքերի վրա ինչ որ դու քո ծնողներից և քո զավակները քեզնից



Նախ և առաջ, խնդրում եմ առանց ժառգոնային և անվայելուչ բառերի: Երկրորդ-ես չասացի, որ սատանան Աստծո պատժիչ ուժնա հանդիսանում: Պարզապես, եթե մարդ չի ընտրում Աստծո ճանապարհը, ինքնըստինքյան արդեն ընտրելա սատանայինը: Երբ մեկը չի մտնում Աստծո ծածկոցի տակ, Աստված չի ստիպելու նրան, քանի որ Աստված մարդուն կամք է տվել և ընտրության հնարավորթյուն:


Ծնողների՞ց: Բայց եթե մարդը չի ճանաչում Նրան որպես Հայր, ինչպե՞ս կարող է ինչ որ բան պահանջել Նրանից: Նա բոլորի արարիչն է, բայց ոչ բոլորի  Հայրը , այլ միանյ նրանց, ովքեր ընդունում են Նրա Հայրությունը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախ և առաջ, խնդրում եմ առանց ժառգոնային և անվայելուչ բառերի: Երկրորդ-ես չասացի, որ սատանան Աստծո պատժիչ ուժնա հանդիսանում: Պարզապես, եթե մարդ չի ընտրում Աստծո ճանապարհը, ինքնըստինքյան արդեն ընտրելա սատանայինը: Երբ մեկը չի մտնում Աստծո ծածկոցի տակ, Աստված չի ստիպելու նրան, քանի որ Աստված մարդուն կամք է տվել և ընտրության հնարավորթյուն:
> 
> 
> Ծնողների՞ց: Բայց եթե մարդը չի ճանաչում Նրան որպես Հայր, ինչպե՞ս կարող է ինչ որ բան պահանջել Նրանից: Նա բոլորի արարիչն է, բայց ոչ բոլորի  Հայրը , այլ միանյ նրանց, ովքեր ընդունում են Նրա Հայրությունը:


Իսկ աստված ինչու՞ չի վերցնում չարը, սանային… թող վերացնի (հույսով եմ այդ մեկը գոնե կարող է) և խնդիրն էլ կվերանա… ես իմ սիրած էակի համար կանեի… չլինի՞ սատանա ավելի ուժեղ է

----------


## Mephistopheles

> չէ՜ չեմ վիրավորվում .բայց կարծում եմ նպատակային հարց չէ։ոչ էլ ամաչում եմ կրթությունիցս ու մասնագիտություննցս։հուսով եմ դու այնքան կրթություն ունես հասկանալու համար. որ  ցանկացած կրթություն ոչ մի կապ չունի մարդու ինտելեկտի ու ճշմարտությունը ճանաչելու հետ։ամեն դեպքում կարող ես նայել գրառումներիս ցանկը ։
> .իսկ եթե կարծում ես. որ բնականը չի կարող արհեստականից գեղեցիկ լինել. փորձիր նայել 
> ։http://www.hizone.info/data/2006/03/01/images/02.jpg
> չնայած. այլ բան է նայելը. և այլ բան է տեսնելն ու զգալը։
> հուսով եմ նաև. որ կրթությունդ թույլ կտա. որ հարցերդ շարադրես համապատասխան  թեմաներում թէ չէ ահագին շեղվել ես։( կխնդրեմ.  հիմա էլ դու չնեղանաս)


Կտրուկ, բնօրինակը ավելի գեղեցիկ է, բայց քո նկարները բնօրինակից չի նկարած, դրանք մտացածին են, կարող ես նամակ գրել նկարիչներին ու հարցնել

Իսկ մասնագիտությանդ ու կրթությանդ առիթով ուզում եմ պնդել, որ ասես ինձ համար կրթությունը ԷԱԿԱՆ Է

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Կտրուկ, բնօրինակը ավելի գեղեցիկ է, բայց քո նկարները բնօրինակից չի նկարած, դրանք մտացածին են, կարող ես նամակ գրել նկարիչներին ու հարցնել
> 
> Իսկ մասնագիտությանդ ու կրթությանդ առիթով ուզում եմ պնդել, որ ասես ինձ համար կրթությունը ԷԱԿԱՆ Է


ՙ
Mephistopheles;ջան տվյալ դեպքում ՙ ի՞նչ կրթություն՚ ունեսը համազոր է  ՙ  ինչքա՞ն աշխատավարձ ես ստանում՚ ի հետ։որը. կարծում եմ  պարկեշտ չի հնչում։այսինքն դու ինչից ելնելով ես հարցնում այդ։
ենթադրենք ունեմ. կամ ունենաի երաժշտական կրթություն ։կամ տասնամյա։կամ լինեի մաթեմաթիկ.  իրավունք չե՞ի ունենալու այս բաժնում գրելու։եթե ուզում ես ի ցույց դնել քո լեզվաբանական գիտելիքները և դրանով գերակայության հասնել ասենք պատշարի նկատմամբ.ասեմ. որ սխալված կլինես.որովհետև  որմնադիրն էլ այն գիտի իր գործում.որ դու չգիտես։բայց եթե մեկ էլ պնդես՝ կրթությունս ու մասնագիտությունս կասեմ։

----------

may (25.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

Mephistopheles   Շատ  էս  խոսում  կրթությունից,  քեզ  թվումա  դպրոցական  գիտելիքներդ  հի՞մք  են:  Իմացի  ամեն  բան  մարդուն  վերուստա  տրվում:  Երաժիշտներ  կան  որ  ըսկի  լյա  մաժոր  չգիտեն  ոնց  պահեն,  սոլի  բանալի  չգիտեն  նկարել,  բայց  ընենց  կկատարեն  որ  անկախ  քեզանից  կհիանաս:  Նույն  էլ  մարդու  գիտակցություննա,  ուզումա  էդ  մարդու  վրա  հազար  ուսուցիչ  աշխատի,  եթե  էդ  մարդուն  ընդունակություն  տրված  չի  վերուստ,  նա  չի  կարող  ըմբռնել  այն՝  ինչը  առանց  ուսումի,  ինտուիցիայով  հասկանումա  անկիրթ  մարդը:  Այնպես  որ  քո  զարդը  քեզ  պահի,  (իմա ուսումդ)  ամեն  մարդ  չի  որ  սիրումա  զարդարվել,  որովհետև   զարդերը  իր  մտքի  ու  գիտակցության  մեջա  ինքը  լույս  աշխարհ գալիս:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> ՙ
> Mephistopheles;ջան տվյալ դեպքում ՙ *ի՞նչ կրթություն՚ ունեսը համազոր է  ՙ  ինչքա՞ն աշխատավարձ ես ստանում*՚ ի հետ։որը.* կարծում եմ  պարկեշտ չի հնչում*։այսինքն դու ինչից ելնելով ես հարցնում այդ։
> ենթադրենք ունեմ. կամ ունենաի երաժշտական կրթություն ։կամ տասնամյա։կամ լինեի մաթեմաթիկ.  իրավունք չե՞ի ունենալու այս բաժնում գրելու։եթե ուզում ես ի ցույց դնել քո լեզվաբանական գիտելիքները և դրանով գերակայության հասնել ասենք պատշարի նկատմամբ.ասեմ. որ սխալված կլինես.որովհետև  որմնադիրն էլ այն գիտի իր գործում.որ դու չգիտես։*բայց եթե մեկ էլ պնդես՝ կրթությունս ու մասնագիտությունս կասեմ*։


դա քեզ համար է համազոր… հիմա ի՞նչ Սաշիկ Սարգսյանը շատ բարձր կրթություն ունի՞ թե՞ ցածր (լավ էլ թող է ստանում)…մի հատ քեզ հարց տվել ե՞ս, ինձինչի պիտի քո ստացած փողը հետաքրքրի… ինձ համար մասնագիտությունը ավիլի խոր իմաստ ունի… իսկ ի՞նչ անպարկեշտ բան կա մարդու մասնագիտությունը հարցնելու մեջ… 

չեմ պնդի… արդեն պարզ է մասնագիտությունդ

----------


## Կտրուկ

> իսկ ի՞նչ անպարկեշտ բան կա մարդու մասնագիտությունը հարցնելու մեջ…


մի շտապիր հարցերը խճճես.ես չեմ պատրաստվում մի հարցին  2 անգամ պատասխանել։ուշադիր կարդա ասածս և բուն իմաստը թողած մի ընկիր  երկրորդական  մտքերի հետևից։հատուկ քեզ համար կկրկնեմ։ դու  ինչի՞ց ելնելով հարցրեցիր  մասնագիտությանս մասին։
այսինքն. դու դա ինքնանպատակ չարեցիր չե.քեզ թվաց. որ քո կրթությունը կարող է ավելի ՙբարձր՚լինել և գաղափարական պայքարը թողած  թափահահարեի՞ր կրդությունդ։
այն վատ ոստիկանի նման. որ սկզբում ապավինելով իր ֆիզիկական ուժերին ՝կռվի է բռնվում.բայց երբ տեսնում է որ ուժերը չեն հերիքում  հիշում է իր  ՙՈՒԴՈՅԻ՚ մասին և ՙգիտեք՞ք ես ով եմ՚մոդայիկ խոսքերով ներկայացնում իր վկայականը։գլուխ  գովալու սեր չունեմ.բայց ստիպեցիր որ ասեմ։ Աստծո ողորմությամբ.այնքան մեասագիտություն ունեմ  .որքան ձեռքի մատ ունես դու։ իսկ եթե համարձակություն կունենաս  չափելու  մտային կարողություններդ .  առաջարկում եմ քեզ.բացենք մի համահունչ թեմա և միաժամանակ  գտնվելով ծածկույթի մեջ  հարցեր ուղղենք իրար

----------


## Karina

> Իսկ աստված ինչու՞ չի վերցնում չարը, սանային… թող վերացնի (հույսով եմ այդ մեկը գոնե կարող է) և խնդիրն էլ կվերանա… ես իմ սիրած էակի համար կանեի… չլինի՞ սատանա ավելի ուժեղ է


Աստված ամեն բան կարող է: Նա սատանայի համար պատրաստել է դժոխքը: Քրիստոսը սատանային արդեն հաղթել է, իսկ քրիստոնյաները Քրիստոսով են հաղթում:

----------


## Karina

> դա քեզ համար է համազոր… հիմա ի՞նչ Սաշիկ Սարգսյանը շատ բարձր կրթություն ունի՞ թե՞ ցածր (լավ էլ թող է ստանում)…մի հատ քեզ հարց տվել ե՞ս, ինձինչի պիտի քո ստացած փողը հետաքրքրի… ինձ համար մասնագիտությունը ավիլի խոր իմաստ ունի… իսկ ի՞նչ անպարկեշտ բան կա մարդու մասնագիտությունը հարցնելու մեջ… 
> 
> չեմ պնդի… արդեն պարզ է մասնագիտությունդ


Խնդրում եմ մի շեղիր թեման!!!!

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աստված ամեն բան կարող է: Նա սատանայի համար պատրաստել է դժոխքը: Քրիստոսը սատանային արդեն հաղթել է, իսկ քրիստոնյաները Քրիստոսով են հաղթում:


իսկ չէ՞ր լինի սատանային էլ վերացներ, դժոխքն էլ.  նա սատանային թագավորություն է տվել և հնարավորություն որ մեզ իր կողմը գայթակղի… ի՞նչն է պատճառը…կներես, բայց սրան ասում են "վրեքներս կայֆ ա բռնում"… ներկա տվյալներով երկրի ժողովուրդը (մեռած թե կենդանի) միանշանակ դժոխք է գնալու… կարող ես չկասկածել 

Կարող ե՞ս բացատրել ինչի համար է այս ամենը…երբ "ամենազորը" կարող է անել ամեն ինչ սկայն ոչինչ չի անում

----------


## Mephistopheles

> մի շտապիր հարցերը խճճես.ես չեմ պատրաստվում մի հարցին  2 անգամ պատասխանել։ուշադիր կարդա ասածս և բուն իմաստը թողած մի ընկիր  երկրորդական  մտքերի հետևից։հատուկ քեզ համար կկրկնեմ։ դու  ինչի՞ց ելնելով հարցրեցիր  մասնագիտությանս մասին։
> այսինքն. դու դա ինքնանպատակ չարեցիր չե.քեզ թվաց. որ քո կրթությունը կարող է ավելի ՙբարձր՚լինել և գաղափարական պայքարը թողած  թափահահարեի՞ր կրդությունդ։
> այն վատ ոստիկանի նման. որ սկզբում ապավինելով իր ֆիզիկական ուժերին ՝կռվի է բռնվում.բայց երբ տեսնում է որ ուժերը չեն հերիքում  հիշում է իր  ՙՈՒԴՈՅԻ՚ մասին և ՙգիտեք՞ք ես ով եմ՚մոդայիկ խոսքերով ներկայացնում իր վկայականը։գլուխ  գովալու սեր չունեմ.բայց ստիպեցիր որ ասեմ։ Աստծո ողորմությամբ.այնքան մեասագիտություն ունեմ  .որքան ձեռքի մատ ունես դու։ իսկ եթե համարձակություն կունենաս  չափելու  մտային կարողություններդ .  առաջարկում եմ քեզ.բացենք մի համահունչ թեմա և միաժամանակ  գտնվելով ծածկույթի մեջ  հարցեր ուղղենք իրար


կներես կտրուկ ջան, բայց եթե քո հաշվարկներով գնանք իմ ձեռքերին պիտի որ մատ չլինի…

ինչևէ… ես կարծում եմ մենք ոչնչի չենք հասնի այսպես, որովհետև ես խոսում եմ փաստերի լեզվով, իսկ դուք դրանց բացակայության լեզվով, որը կոչվում է հավատք… հիմա աստված պատժում է թե չի պատժում որևէ մեկը ձեզանից չի կարող ապացուցել, որովհետև ապացույցը դա գիտական կոնցեպցիա է և որոշ մոլորյալներ գիտական մեթոդներով թորձում են ապացուցել զուտ հավատքի վրա հիմնվածը…

----------

Annushka (27.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> կներես կտրուկ ջան, բայց եթե քո հաշվարկներով գնանք իմ ձեռքերին պիտի որ մատ չլինի…
> 
> ինչևէ… ես կարծում եմ մենք ոչնչի չենք հասնի այսպես, որովհետև ես խոսում եմ փաստերի լեզվով, իսկ դուք դրանց բացակայության լեզվով, որը կոչվում է հավատք… հիմա աստված պատժում է թե չի պատժում որևէ մեկը ձեզանից չի կարող ապացուցել, որովհետև ապացույցը դա գիտական կոնցեպցիա է և որոշ մոլորյալներ գիտական մեթոդներով թորձում են ապացուցել զուտ հավատքի վրա հիմնվածը…


աշխարհում ամենամեծ ապացույցը՝  դա մարդու վերստին ծնունդն է։ ցավում եմ բայց դա բացատրելու բան չի։
 ոչ մի երկրային գիտություն չի կարող փոխել մարդու սիրտը։իսկ հավատքը փոխում է։ խնդրի՛ր Աստծուն. գուցե  օգնի. որ զգաս ու հասկանաս։ 
հետո ՙապացուցիր որ հավատամ՚ը ծիծաղելի է հնչում ։Աստծուն ոչ մի երկրային գիտություն  չի կարող ապացուցել։այդ ապացույցը հենց դու ես։դու կարող ե՞ս  ինքդ քեզ ապացուցել։  էլ ուր մնաց քո Արարիչին ապացուցես։

----------


## Karina

> իսկ չէ՞ր լինի սատանային էլ վերացներ, դժոխքն էլ.  նա սատանային թագավորություն է տվել և հնարավորություն որ մեզ իր կողմը գայթակղի… ի՞նչն է պատճառը…կներես, բայց սրան ասում են "վրեքներս կայֆ ա բռնում"… ներկա տվյալներով երկրի ժողովուրդը (մեռած թե կենդանի) միանշանակ դժոխք է գնալու… կարող ես չկասկածել 
> 
> Կարող ե՞ս բացատրել ինչի համար է այս ամենը…երբ "ամենազորը" կարող է անել ամեն ինչ սկայն ոչինչ չի անում


Ջան, դա Աստված չի թագավորություն վել սատանային, այլ հենց ինքը մարդը՝ Ադամը: Այն իշխանությունը, որն Աստված տվել էր Ադամին, Ադամը մեղանչելով՝ չհնազանդվելով Աստծո խոսքին, տվեց այն սատանային: Ու պատկերացրու, այդքանից հետո այնքան ողորմած է Աստված, որ երես չթեքեց մարդուց, այլ ԻՐ Որդուն ուղարկեց խաչի վրա մահանալու, որ դրանով սատանայի ձեռքից վերցնի այդ իշխանությունը և վերադարձնի այն մարդուն: 
Ես ոչ թե կասկածում եմ, այլ համոզված եմ, որ ոչ բոլորն են դժոխք գնալու:

----------


## Annushka

> աշխարհում ամենամեծ ապացույցը՝  դա մարդու վերստին ծնունդն է։ ցավում եմ բայց դա բացատրելու բան չի։
>  ոչ մի երկրային գիտություն չի կարող փոխել մարդու սիրտը։իսկ հավատքը փոխում է։ խնդրի՛ր Աստծուն. գուցե  օգնի. որ զգաս ու հասկանաս։ 
> հետո ՙապացուցիր որ հավատամ՚ը ծիծաղելի է հնչում ։Աստծուն ոչ մի երկրային գիտություն  չի կարող ապացուցել։այդ ապացույցը հենց դու ես։դու կարող ե՞ս  ինքդ քեզ ապացուցել։  էլ ուր մնաց քո Արարիչին ապացուցես։


Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ մարդը վերածնվում է, ինչպե՞ս և  ո՞վ կարող է դա ապացուցել:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պատժելուն, ապա այստեղ կա մի բայց: Ու՞մ է պատժում աստված և ինչպես: Ախր ուր նայում ես, կեղծիք է, այլանդակություն, թալան, անհավասարություն, ստորություն.. և նա, ով զբվաղվում է թվարկվածով, ապրում է շատ լավ.. իսկ համեստ ու աշխատող մարդիկ անիծվածի նման տանջվում են, քարից հաց են քամում, նրանց համար չկա ոչ մի արդարություն, ոչ մի իրավունք: Ուզում ես ասել, որ տառապելով երկրի վրա նրանք հանգստություն կգտնեն երկնքու՞մ: Եվ դուք ուզում եք, որ տանջվող մարդը ապրի ու մահանա այդ հույսով ու դեռ հավատա, որ այնտեղ՝ դրախտում , նրան հաճելի ու հանգիստ ապագա է սպասվու՞մ : Երկնային արքայության մասին գիտական ու գործնական ոչ մի ապացույց չկա, մի քիչ իրատես եղեք.. մարդ պետք ա լավ կյանք տեսնի իր կյանքում, արդարություն տեսնի, տեսնի, որ ստորն ու ավազակը, մարդասպանն ու գողը պատժվում են, իսկ ինքը գլուխը քարերին չի տալիս գոյատևելու համար, չնայած մրջյունի անգամչի նեղացնում: Սակայն նա նայում է, տեսնում հակառակը.. և պետք չէ համոզել, որ դա Աստծո տված փորձություններ են, որ նա պիտի անցնի ու արժանանա երկնային արքայությանը: Իսկ Աստվածաշունչը, որ իրոք հզոր գիրք է, պետք չէ բառացի վերլուծել և վախենալ դժոխքի կրակներից.. այն շատ ավելի խորիմաստ է, քան շատերը պատկերացնում են:  Կրոնը և հավատքը շատ հզոր զենքեր են, որոնցով կառավարում են ազգերին ու ազդում պատմության ընթացքի վրա:

----------

Mephistopheles (31.01.2009), Քամի (27.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Իսկ ինչքանո՞վ ես համոզված, որ մարդը վերածնվում է, ինչպե՞ս և  ո՞վ կարող է դա ապացուցել:  Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է պատժելուն, ապա այստեղ կա մի բայց: Ու՞մ է պատժում աստված և ինչպես: Ախր ուր նայում ես, կեղծիք է, այլանդակություն, թալան, անհավասարություն, ստորություն.. և նա, ով զբվաղվում է թվարկվածով, ապրում է շատ լավ.. իսկ համեստ ու աշխատող մարդիկ անիծվածի նման տանջվում են,


Արդյոք արտաքին շքեղությունը նշան է որ մարդը լա՞վ է ապրում ։ կոնկրետ ինձ համար լավ ապրել նշանակում է հոգու մեջ խաղաղություն և հանգիստ ունենալ։ երբևե տեսել ե՞ս  քո ասած լավ ապրողների  հոքու  վիճակը։ 
Հիսուսն ասում է ՙեկեք ինձ մոտ բոլոր հոգնածներդ ու բեռնավորվածներդ.իմ լուծը ձեր վրա վերցրեք . և հանգիստ պիտի գտնեք։քանի որ իմ բեռը թեթև է և իմ լուծը քաղցր՚
՞
եթե Աստծո տված խաղաղությունը չունենաս ՝աշխարհի բեռը միշտ էլ ծանր է.  թէ հարուստի և թե աղքատի համար։
Աննուշկա.ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ քեզ։ այ երբ մեղաղրում ես ուրիշներին կեղծիքի ստի  և այնի մեջ.այդյոք  դու  լիովին  զերծ ես մնացել  նշածդ ախտերից։(մասշտաբների մասին չէ խոսքս)Աստված իր տանից(եկեղեցուց) է սկսելու դատաստանը։ մի հատ մենք մեզ զննենք. արդյոք մենք էլ ե՞նք  ուրիշներին  դատելուց առաջ. մեզ դատում։

----------


## Annushka

> Աննուշկա.ուզում եմ մի հարց տալ քեզ։ այ երբ մեղաղրում ես ուրիշներին կեղծիքի ստի  և այնի մեջ.այդյոք  դու  լիովին  զերծ ես մնացել  նշածդ ախտերից։(մասշտաբների մասին չէ խոսքս)Աստված իր տանից(եկեղեցուց) է սկսելու դատաստանը։ մի հատ մենք մեզ զննենք. արդյոք մենք էլ ե՞նք  ուրիշներին  դատելուց առաջ. մեզ դատում։


Ես քեզ հավատացնում եմ, որ չեմ թալանում, չեմ խաբում, չեմ քծնում և չեմ շահագործում մարդկանց: Ես միշտ էլ քննադատաբար եմ վերաբերվում ինձ, զննում իմ արարքներն ու անելիքները, եթե պետք է,խորհուրդ հարցնում; Հետո էլ, ես իմ մասին չեմ ասում, իմ հոգին հանգիստ է, ես իմ աշխատանքով ու խելքով ապրում եմ, իհարկե դժվարություններն ու պրոբլեմները, ինչպես բոլորի կյանքում, միշտ էլ լինում են: Սակայն համաձայնվիր, որ անարդարությունը շատ է աշխարհում: Եվ հավատա, որ տառապանքով ապրող մարդկանց հոգին էլ հանգիստ չի, ու լիքը պրոբլեմներ ու զրկանքներ տեսնելով՝ շատ ժամանակ նրանք ուղղակի լցվում են չարությամբ ու հուսահատությամբ: Էլ չասեմ այն մասին,որ հարստահարողներից ոչ բոլորն էլ այնքան գիտակից, որ իրենց արածներից տանջվեն կամ վախենան: Նրանք հաճախ վախն էլ են գնում փողով, արդարությունն էլ, ընկերներին էլ, ընտանիքն էլ,օրենքն էլ.....: Իհարկե նրանք էլ են մահկանացու, և կարող են անբուժելի հիվանդություն ստանալ ասենք, ու նրանց ոչ մի  փող էլ չի փրկի, կարող են վախի մեջ ապրել՝ ամեն րոպե սպասելով, որ իրենց կարող են սպանել թշնամիները՝ իրենց տեղն ու դիրքը գրավելու համար.. սակայն այդ նույն անբուժելի հիվանդությամբ կարող է հիվանդանալ նաև նորածին, անմեղ երեխան, որի ծնողները գումար չունեն անգամ հիվանդանոց տանելու իրենց երեխային: Կամ այդ նույն հարուստը կարող է հանգիստ հանել ատրճանակը ու կրակել այն փող չունեցողին, ով կհանդգնի հակառակվել նրան, ընդդիմանալ, պայքարել, կամ պաշտպանել իր իրավունքը: եվ օրենսդիր մարմինները հաստատ դեմ չեն լինի յուղալի պատառի դիմաց նրա արարքը "չնկատել" կամ " արդարացնել": 
Ես ոչ ոքի էլ չեմ դատում, ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ աշխարհում ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ մի փոքր այլ կերպ դասավորված լիներ:

----------

Amaru (27.01.2009), Mephistopheles (31.01.2009)

----------


## Կտրուկ

Աննուշնա ջան. այս ամենը ես քեզանից պակաս չգիտեմ։ միթե ես ասում եմ. որ աշխարհը արդարության մարմնավորում է ։միթե կտակարանն է այդ ասում։
այո հենց դրա համար է Հիսուս ասում ՙեկեք ինձ մոտ՚ 
Աշխարհի վրա  ի՞նչն է իշխում  ՝աչքի ցանկությունը .մտքի ցանկությունը և ամբարտավանությունը։
Պողոսը ծովի վրայով քայլելիս.քանի դեռ նայում էր Տիրոջը.չեր խորտակվում բայց. երբ երեսը Աստծուց դարձրեց և տեսավ ալիքների հզորությունը .սկսեց խորտակվել։որքան էլ որ նա վարժ լողորդ էր(որովհետև ձկնորս էր)էսօրվա ալիքները. դա մեր կյանքի դժվարություններն են։և առանց Աստծո.որքան ել որ ՙկյանքի մարդ՚լինենք. մեկ է կործանվելու  ենք։իսկ նրանց մասին.ովքեր  որ թվացյալ և ժամանակավոր փառք են վայելում՝ կտակարանում ասվում է ՙմարդը խոտի պես է և իր փառքը ծաղկի։ խոտը կչորանա և ծաղիկն էլ կնկնի՚։
իրականում մեր միջի աշխարհը ավելի ռեալ է քան արտաքին աշխարհը ։ և անբարտավան մարդիք  ուղղակի բացասական ազդակներ են .որոնց համար պետք չէ գայթակղվել։Ամեն մարդ իր համար է ՙհաշվետու լինելու՚ Միթե Ադամը արդարացավ ասելով .որ եվան է իրեն դրթել մեղքի։

----------


## may

> կտակարանում ասվում է ՙմարդը խոտի պես է և իր փառքը ծաղկի։ խոտը կչորանա և ծաղիկն էլ կնկնի՚։


Թեմայից շեղվելով պիտի խնդրեմ վերը նշված նախադասության հղումը տաք:
Նախապես շնորհակալ :Smile:

----------


## Mephistopheles

ՕՔ, դուք այստեղ մեծ խնդիր ունեք լուծելու…եթե մարդումն մի դժբախտություն է պատահում դա ինչպես հասկանալ, աստծո փորձություն թե՞ պատիժ…ըստ ձեզ պատիժը սատանային է վերապահված, իսկ փորձությունը աստծուն, բայց իրականացման մեթոդներն ու պայմանները իրարից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում, կարծես նույնի ձեռքով արված լինի…հը՞

----------


## Սելավի

> Ես ոչ ոքի էլ չեմ դատում, ես ուղղակի ուզում եմ, որ աշխարհում ընդհանրապես ամեն ինչ մի փոքր այլ կերպ դասավորված լիներ:


Անուշկա  ջան  ես  կիսում  եմ  քո  անհանգստությունը: 
 Եթե  ուշադրություն  դարձրած  լինես  հիմա  մարդիկ  ավելի  շատ  են  խոսում  այն  մասին  որ  շատացել  է  ատելությունը,  նախանձը,  որ  մարդիկ  իրար  նկատմամբ  սեր  չունեն,  հոգատարություն  չունեն,  սրտացավություն  չունեն  իրար  նկատմամբ:  Սակայն  թույլ  տուր  ասեմ  որ  այս  ամենը  միշտ  էլ  եղել  է,   առաջներում  էլ  է  նույն  չափով  ատելություն  եղել,  միայն  այն  տարբերությամբ  որ  մարդիկ  չեն  նկատել,  իսկ  հիմա  գրեթե  բոլորը  նկատում  են  ու  իրենց   անհանգստությունն  են  հայտնում  այդ  կապակցությամբ:   
Իսկ  ի՞նչ  կատարվեց,   ինչպե՞ս  եղավ  որ  մի  անգամից  բոլորը  սկսեցին  նկատել  դա:  Քչերը  կլինեն  որ  այդ  հարցով   հետաքրքրված  կլինեն:
Ինչիցա՞  դա  գալիս՝  մարդիկ  հիմնականում  դիմացինի  մեջ   շատ  հեշտությամբ  նկատում   են  այն  թերությունները,  ինչով  իրենք  էլ  են  տառապում,  ինչպես  գիտես  մարդը  իր  թերություններից  միայն  այն  ժամանակա  ազատվելու  փորձեր  անում՝  երբ  գիտակցումա  որ  ինքն  էլ  ունի  այդ  թերությունները: 
 Հիմա  ինչա  ստացվում,    մի  ինչ  որ   ժամանակից  սկսած    մարդկությունը  գրեթե  համատարած   սկսեց  նկատել  որ  աշխարհը  ատելությամբա  լցված:  
Անուշկա  ջան  գիտես՝  երբ  մտնում  էս  մութ  սենյակ  այնտեղ  դու  չես  կարող  տեսնել  իրերի  դասավորությունը,  հետևապես    չես  կարող  իմանալ  թե  ինչ  կա  այնտեղ,  բայց  երբ  վառես  լույսը,  դու  հանգիստ  կտենաս  թե  ինչեր  կան  այդ  սենյակում, բայց  դա  չի  նշանակում  որ   մութ  ժամանակ  այդ  իրերը  այդտեղ  չէին  գտնվում:
Այսինքը  ատելությունը  այդ  սենյակում  միշտ  էլ  եղելա,  սակայն  մարդկությունը    չի  տեսել,  հետևապես  նշանակումա  ինչ  որ  մեկը  լույսը  վառելա  մեր  այդ  սենյակի,  և  գրեթե  բոլորս  սկսել    ենք  տեսնել  «որ  աշխարհը  ատելությամբ  ու  անարդարությամբա  լցված»  և  քանի  որ  սկսել  ենք  տեսնել,  ուրեմ  գիտակցաբար  բոլորս  սկսելու  ենք  բուժվել  և  պայքարել,  քանի  որ  տեսնելով  հանդերձ  գիտակցում  ենք  որ  դա  համամարդկային  կործանիչ  զգացմունքա,  և  ամեն  մեկս  ինքներս  մեզանից  պիտի  սկսենք: 
Մինչև  ես  գիտակցաբար  չսկսեմ   բուժվել,  ես  չեմ  կարող  ուրիշից  պահանջել    որ  բուժվի, իսկ  եթե  բուժված եմ,   հետևաբար  չեմ  էլ  կարող  նկատել  որ  դիմացինս  այդպիսի  »հիվանդություն»  ունի,  իսկ  եթե  ես  դեռ  կարողանում  եմ  նկատել  ուրիշի  մեջ  այդ  «հիվանդությունը»  նշանակումա  իմ  մեջ  դեռ  որոշ  չափով   դա  գոյություն  ունի:   
Հիմա    լույսը՝  էդ  լույսը  վառելու  իրավունքը՝    մեր    բոլորիս,  համայն  մարդկության   վաստակածն    էր  որ  վառեցին: Մենք  բոլորովս  միասին  առանց  Աստվածային   միջամտության  (քանի  որ  մենք  ապրում  ենք  ազատ  ընտրության  իրավունքի մոլորակում)  որոշակի  չափով  շատացրել  էինք  սերը  երկիր  մոլորակի  և  քանի  որ  հազարամյակների  ընթացքում  առաջի  անգամ  նժարների  տեղաշարժ    եղավ՝  սիրո  կշիռը մի  փոքր  ավելին  եղավ  քան  ատելության,  համապատասխանաբար  պիտի  բալանսը  պահպանվեր  նաև   լույսի  և  խավարի  միջև  և  ահա  Աստվածայինից  վառվեց  լույսը,  և  մենք  սկսեցինք  ավելի  պարզ  տեսնել  սենյակի  իրերը  և  նրանց  դասավորվածությունը: Ահա  թե  ինչու  գրեթե  բոլորս  միաժամանակ  սկսեցինք  նկատել  որ  աշխարհում  ատելությունը  շատացելա՝  այնինչ...:   
Անուշկա  ջան  սա  ոչ  փիլիսոփայությունա,  ոչ  էլ  ֆանտազիա,  չնայած  որ  մարդիկ  կլինեն  որ  այդպես  կկարծեն  ես  ոչ  մեկին  ապացուցելու  բան  չունեմ,  ամեն  մեկը  իր  ժամանակին  կիմանա  այս  ամենի  մասին:
 Մենք   բոլորովս  միասին  արեցինք  գրեթե  անհնարը,  որը  չէին*ք*  կարողացել  անել  10000  տարվա  ընթացքում,  Նոյից  մինչև  1987  թվական,  որի  համար  էլ  շատ  հրաշալի  ՈՒՍՈՒՑԻՉՆԵՐ   եկան  երկիր  մոլորակ: Այնպես  որ  ուրախ  եղիր   սիրելի  Անուշկա,  ՍԵՐԸ  արդեն  հախթելա  աշխարհին,  *շուտով ամեն  բան  այլ  կերպա  դասավորված  լինելու*,  այլևս  ատելությունը  միայն  գրքերից  ենք  իմանալու,  թե  դա  ինչ  բան  էր:  
Թանկագին  Անուշկա՝  ուժեղ  եղիր  և  համբերությամբ  սպասիր,  շուտով  կտեսնես   փոփոխությունները  մեր  ՄՈԼՈՐԱԿԻ:  
Չնայած՝    քո  գրառումներից  համոզվել  եմ,  որ  համ  ուժեղ  էս,  համ  էլ  ծով  համբերատար:

----------


## Կտրուկ

> Թեմայից շեղվելով պիտի խնդրեմ վերը նշված նախադասության հղումը տաք:
> Նախապես շնորհակալ


ես մի քիչ իմ խոսքերով էի ներկայացրել ։ 
Ա.Պետրոս 1.24 ում ասվում է .
 ՙՎասն զի ամեն մարմին խոտի պես է և մարդուն բոլոր փառավորությունը ՝խոտի ծաղկի պես.խոտը կչորնայ և անոր ծաղիկը կթափթփի. բայց Տիրոջ խոսքը  հավիտյան կմնա.այսինքն այն խոսքը.որ ավետարանով ձեզի քարոզվեցավ՚։

----------

may (31.01.2009)

----------


## Վարպետ

*Մոդերատորական: Խնդրում եմ այստեղ քննարկել միայն թեմայում առաջադրված խնդիրը, հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված պետք է լինել փակել թեման, որպեսզի դուք ձեր քննարկումները շարունակեք Կրոն բաժնի թեմայից դուրս քննարկումներում:*

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Mephistopheles   Շատ  էս  խոսում  կրթությունից,  քեզ  թվումա  դպրոցական  գիտելիքներդ  հի՞մք  են:  Իմացի  ամեն  բան  մարդուն  վերուստա  տրվում:  Երաժիշտներ  կան  որ  ըսկի  լյա  մաժոր  չգիտեն  ոնց  պահեն,  սոլի  բանալի  չգիտեն  նկարել,  բայց  ընենց  կկատարեն  որ  անկախ  քեզանից  կհիանաս:  Նույն  էլ  մարդու  գիտակցություննա,  *ուզումա  էդ  մարդու  վրա  հազար  ուսուցիչ  աշխատի*,  եթե  էդ  մարդուն  ընդունակություն  տրված  չի  վերուստ,  նա  չի  կարող  ըմբռնել  այն՝  ինչը  առանց  ուսումի,  ինտուիցիայով  հասկանումա  անկիրթ  մարդը:  Այնպես  որ  քո  զարդը  քեզ  պահի,  (իմա ուսումդ)  *ամեն  մարդ  չի  որ  սիրումա  զարդարվել*,  որովհետև   զարդերը  իր  մտքի  ու  գիտակցության  մեջա  ինքը  լույս  աշխարհ գալիս:


գիտությունն ու կրթությունը զարդեր չեն, դրանք դեկորացիայի համար չի …ցավալի է որ դրանք զարդեր են քեզ համար, մինչդեռ դրանք պրագմատիկ նշանակություն ունեն… վատ չէր լինի որ հիշեիր հայերեն առաջին նախադասությունը

քո կարծիքով Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն ինչու՞ ստեղծեց հայոց գրերը… հլա մի հատ հանճարեղ ինտուիցիայիդ զոռ տուր տես կարո՞ղ ես "գուշակել"

Ճիշտ ես ասում… մարդ կա 1000 ուսուցիչ էլ ունենա մեկ է իր գիտելիքները Յություբից է ստանալու

----------

Amaru (31.01.2009), Annushka (31.01.2009), Հայկօ (31.01.2009)

----------


## Սելավի

> գիտությունն ու կրթությունը զարդեր չեն, դրանք դեկորացիայի համար չի …ցավալի է որ դրանք զարդեր են քեզ համար, մինչդեռ դրանք պրագմատիկ նշանակություն ունեն… վատ չէր լինի որ հիշեիր հայերեն առաջին նախադասությունը
> 
> քո կարծիքով Մեսրոպ Մաշտոցն ինչու՞ ստեղծեց հայոց գրերը… հլա մի հատ հանճարեղ ինտուիցիայիդ զոռ տուր տես կարո՞ղ ես "գուշակել"
> 
> Ճիշտ ես ասում… մարդ կա 1000 ուսուցիչ էլ ունենա մեկ է իր գիտելիքները Յություբից է ստանալու


Հայերեն  առաջի  նախադասությունը  հիշում  եմ,  թանկագին  Mephistopheles:
Բայց  քո  ուշադրությունն  եմ  ուզում  հրավիրել  երկրորդ  նախադասության  վրա,  որ  ասում  էր՝  աշխատի  հիմարի  հետ  չմտնես  բանավեճի  մեջ,  նա  այդ  ասպարեզում  հմուտ  է՝  քեզ  կիջացնի  իր  մակարդակին  և  կհաղթի:  
Հանկարց  սխալ  չհասկանաս   Mephistopheles  ջան,   այստեղ  հիմարը  ես  եմ, իմ  յութուբոտ  գիտելիքներով՝  ժամանակ  առ  ժամանակ  քեզ,  գրագետիդ՝  ակամայից  ներքաշում  եմ  բանավեճի  մեջ,    դու  էլ  մոռանալով  հայերեն   երկրորդ  գրված  նախադասությունը   ընկնում  էս  անգրագետ  հիմարիս  խելքին,  ներող  կլինես,  ես    այլևս  իմ  յութուբոտ    գիտելիքներով  չեմ   բանավիճի  քո  հանճարեղ  իմաստության  հետ:  
Ուզում  եմ  որ  բարեկամներ  լինենք,  ու  իրար  չվիրավորենք:

----------

Karina (31.01.2009), karina13 (20.02.2009), Հարդ (26.01.2010), Ուլուանա (09.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հայերեն  առաջի  նախադասությունը  հիշում  եմ,  թանկագին  Mephistopheles:
> Բայց  քո  ուշադրությունն  եմ  ուզում  հրավիրել  երկրորդ  նախադասության  վրա,  որ  ասում  էր՝  աշխատի  հիմարի  հետ  չմտնես  բանավեճի  մեջ,  նա  այդ  ասպարեզում  հմուտ  է՝  քեզ  կիջացնի  իր  մակարդակին  և  կհաղթի:  
> Հանկարց  սխալ  չհասկանաս   Mephistopheles  ջան,   այստեղ  հիմարը  ես  եմ, իմ  յութուբոտ  գիտելիքներով՝  ժամանակ  առ  ժամանակ  քեզ,  գրագետիդ՝  ակամայից  ներքաշում  եմ  բանավեճի  մեջ,    դու  էլ  մոռանալով  հայերեն   երկրորդ  գրված  նախադասությունը   ընկնում  էս  անգրագետ  հիմարիս  խելքին,  ներող  կլինես,  ես    այլևս  իմ  յութուբոտ    գիտելիքներով  չեմ   բանավիճի  քո  հանճարեղ  իմաստության  հետ:  
> Ուզում  եմ  որ  բարեկամներ  լինենք,  ու  իրար  չվիրավորենք:


Ընգեր, չեմ ուզում գրառմանդ անդրադառնալ և ընդունում եմ բարեկամության ձեռքմեկնումդ…

ուրեմն հարց. Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը պատի՞ժ էր աստծուն չենթարկվելու թե՞ փորձություն աստծո կողմից

խնդրում եմ լինես որքան հնարավոր է կոնկրետ

----------


## սիսար

> կներես կտրուկ ջան, բայց եթե քո հաշվարկներով գնանք իմ ձեռքերին պիտի որ մատ չլինի…
> 
> ինչևէ… ես կարծում եմ մենք ոչնչի չենք հասնի այսպես, որովհետև ես խոսում եմ փաստերի լեզվով, իսկ դուք դրանց բացակայության լեզվով, որը կոչվում է հավատք… հիմա աստված պատժում է թե չի պատժում որևէ մեկը ձեզանից չի կարող ապացուցել, որովհետև ապացույցը դա գիտական կոնցեպցիա է և որոշ մոլորյալներ գիտական մեթոդներով թորձում են ապացուցել զուտ հավատքի վրա հիմնվածը…


   Մեֆիս    հարգելիս,   ձախ-աջ    բոլորին   դասեր   ես    տալիս,    այդքան   վստահ   մի   եղիր   սեփական    դատողությունների   իրավացիության   վրա,   մարդկային  աշխարհընկալումները       տարիքի    եւ   փորձառության     հետ    մեկ   տեղ,   ենթարկվում    են   փոփոխությունների:    Աստված՝   երբեք   չի     պատժում,   այլ    մարդը     երբ    մերժելով   Աստծո   գոյությունը   հեռանում   է   Աստծուց,    նա    իր   խիղճը    վաճառքի   է   հանում    տիեզերական    այլ   հզորությունների    առջեւ,   այս   դեպքում   առաջին   գնորդը     դա՝    սատանան   է:   Հետեվաբար    անձը   հեռանալով    Աստծուց,    փորձության   մատնելով   իր   հոգին,   պատժում   է   ինքն   իրեն:
     «Գիտական   կոնցեպցիաներով»   չես    կարող   գտնել   բոլոր    այն   խնդիրների    պատասխանները    որոնք     վերաբերվում   են   հոգեվոր    աշխարհին    եւ   մարդկային   ներքնաշխարհին:   Այդ    հարցում   պետք   է    ներքին   իմաստություն(ցավոք   այն   բացակայում   է   քեզ   մոտ),    եւ   տիեզերաճանաչություն:

----------

Կտրուկ (09.02.2009), Սելավի (09.02.2009)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆիս    հարգելիս,   ձախ-աջ    բոլորին   դասեր   ես    տալիս,    այդքան   վստահ   մի   եղիր   սեփական    դատողությունների   իրավացիության   վրա,   մարդկային  աշխարհընկալումները       տարիքի    եւ   փորձառության     հետ    մեկ   տեղ,   ենթարկվում    են   փոփոխությունների:    Աստված՝   երբեք   չի     պատժում,   այլ    մարդը     երբ    մերժելով   Աստծո   գոյությունը   հեռանում   է   Աստծուց,    նա    իր   խիղճը    վաճառքի   է   հանում    տիեզերական    այլ   հզորությունների    առջեւ,   *այս   դեպքում   առաջին   գնորդը     դա՝    սատանան   է:*   Հետեվաբար    անձը   հեռանալով    Աստծուց,    փորձության   մատնելով   իր   հոգին,   պատժում   է   ինքն   իրեն:
>      «Գիտական   կոնցեպցիաներով»   չես    կարող   գտնել   բոլոր    այն   խնդիրների    պատասխանները    որոնք     վերաբերվում   են   հոգեվոր    աշխարհին    եւ   մարդկային   ներքնաշխարհին:   Այդ    հարցում   պետք   է    ներքին   իմաստություն(ցավոք   այն   բացակայում   է   քեզ   մոտ),    եւ   տիեզերաճանաչություն:


իսկ երկրորդ գնորդն ով է, եթե գաղտնիք չի…

հիմա մի հատ էլ կարդա ցեղասպանության հարցով ու ասա պատիժ էր դա թե՞ փորձություն, կամ եթե կա որևէ այլ կատեգորիա, ասա իմանանք…իմաստուն ու *տիզերաճանաչ* տղա ես… մենակ խնդրում եմ առանց քյանդրբազություննեի…կոնկրետ

----------


## Սելավի

> Հայոց ցեղասպանությունը պատի՞ժ էր աստծուն չենթարկվելու թե՞ փորձություն աստծո կողմից:


Mephistopheles  ջան  դու  ամեն  ինչ   ուզում  էս    նյութականացնել:
  Սակայն  ցեղասպանությունը  ոչ  այն  էր,  ոչ  էլ  մյուսը: Ոչինչ հենց  այնպես  չի  լինում  այս  տիեզերքում:  
Մենք  հայերս  պիտի  անցնեինք  այդ  հերթական  դասը,  քանզի  կյանքից  ունեցել  ենք  նմանատիպ  դասեր,  բայց  չենք  սովորել:
 Սա  պետք  է  լիներ,    որպեսզի  նորից  անրադառնաինք  մեր  ոչ    հեռու  անցիալում  գտնվող  նմանատիպ  հարվածներին  և  լինենք  հավաքական  ազգ,  իսկ  ինչ  կատարվեց  1915  թվականին  դա  երկու  տարբեր  «քաղաքակրթության»  պատկանող  էներգիայի  բախում  էր  և  այն  ժամանակվա  աշխարհի   զարգացածության  աստիճանի  համեմատ   դրանք  պիտի  զատվեին,  նրանք  անկարող  էին  գոյատևել  միասին  ներդաշնակության  մեջ: Սա  երկիր  մոլորակի  վեցերորդ  փոքր՝  տասերկուական  շրջապտույտի  մեզ  պատկանող  էներգիան  էր:
Իսկ  ահա  այս  զարգացածության  մակարդակում  այլևս  այդ  նույն   էներգիաները  կոնֆլիկտի  մեջ  չեն  մտնում,  քանզի  հինը՝  հետին  պալանա  մղված:
Եվ  մենք  նոր  աշխարհ  մտնելու  շեմին  ենք  կանգնած:
Եթե  տիեզերական  մակարդակի  մեջ  նայենք,  ապա  գոյություն  ունի  6 փոքր  և  1 մեծ  ,  ցիկլային  շրջաններ  ,  երբ  մոտենում  ենք  այն  մեծ  12.12  ցիկլային  շրջանին,  երկիր  մոլորակը  այդ  1  մեծ  շրջանի  ժամանակ  կրկնում  է  իր  այն  6 փոքր  ցիկլային  տասերկուական  շրջանները  և  այդ  ժամանակ  իր  հետ  բերում  է  այն  հնում  մնացած էներգիան  և  ըստ  քո  կերտած   դասերի   համեմատ՝  նայած  ինչ  ուժգնությամբ   նա  վերադառնում  է  քեզ: 
 Հիմա  այդ   1  մեծ  12 ական  ցիկլը   իր  հետ  բերեց  այդ  էներգիան,  որն  էլ   Ղարաբաղի  հակամարտությունն  էր՝  որով   ավարտվեց  Հայաստանի  այդ  էներգիայի  ազդեցությունը:
Հիմա  ուզում  էս  հավատա  ուզում  էս  ոչ,  այս  ցիկլային  շրջանների  մասին  և  շատ  ուրիշ  տիեզերական  հասկացողությունների  մասին   գրված  է  Աստվածաշնչում  մետաֆոր  պատմությունների   տեսքով:  Եթե  ավելի  կոնկտետ  էս  ուզում՝  թվոց  գրքում,  սակայն  այնտեղ  խառը  փազլի  նման  է  իմաստությունը   գրված,  որովհետև  երբ  խոսումա   մի  ցիկլից  նկարագրումա  նաև  այդ  ընթացքում  մնացած  տեղաշարժերը,  և  այս  իմ  բացատրության  վերջի  շտրիխների  ակորդներին   կհանդիպես  հայտնության  գրքում  տեղ  գտած  թվերից  ու  նկարագրվող  կերպարներից: 
Իսկ  եթե  ուզում  էս  իրականում  հասկանալ  Աստվածաշնչը,  այնտեղ  գրեթե  եռեսուն  տոկոս    նախադասությնների    տակ    թաքնվածա  առնվազը  մեկից  երեք  գիրք:  Հաստատ  չեմ  չափազանցնում:

----------

Chilly (09.02.2009), Tig (09.02.2009)

----------


## karina13

Ինչպես չենք կարող Աստծո տված բնության, ֆիզիկական օրենքներին դեմ գնալ ու չվնասվել, այնպես էլ Աստծո տված հոգեւոր օրենքները չպահելով ինքներս մեր հոգուն ենք վնասում: Իրականում պատիժը մեր սխալների հետեւանքն է: Աստված չի պատժում, այլ ընդհակառակը՝ Նա մեզ այնքան է սիրում, որ այդ չար հետեւանքները վեր է ածում մեր հոգու համար բարու...  :Love:

----------

Սելավի (22.02.2009)

----------

